# White America Has Lost Its Mind



## Bass v 2.0 (Oct 4, 2010)

White America Has Lost Its Mind - Page 1 - News - New York - Village Voice


Great take on the current political state of country and is truthful, even if it does and will piss some people off.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Oct 4, 2010)

Accuse White People of racism. This is new.


----------



## Full-Auto (Oct 4, 2010)

TRUTHFUL FOR WHO?  wingnuts?


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Oct 4, 2010)

Don't respond to this guy...   Bass is a bigot and frankly, an idiot.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 4, 2010)

I'll have the read it but...I've been on this board and Hannity's board and the white people always seem to be under attack from various people that all share one common theme...They arent white and they have no power.

It's the strangest thing I've seen in recent years.  Fear of being oppressed, while advocating people who have actually been oppressed stop being fearful.  Its' weird shit man, weird shit


----------



## Full-Auto (Oct 4, 2010)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Don't respond to this guy...   Bass is a bigot and frankly, an idiot.



I appreciate the warning.  However sometimes I am the kid at the zoo that likes using sticks to poke the animals.  Being caged in idealogy, there isnt much they can do about it.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 4, 2010)

> As with other forms of dementia, the signs weren't obvious at first. After the 2008 election, when former House majority leader Tom DeLay suggested that instead of a formal inauguration, Barack Obama should "have a nice little chicken dinner



He forgot the watermelon


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Oct 4, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> > As with other forms of dementia, the signs weren't obvious at first. After the 2008 election, when former House majority leader Tom DeLay suggested that instead of a formal inauguration, Barack Obama should "have a nice little chicken dinner
> 
> 
> 
> He forgot the watermelon



What's wrong with a chiken dinner?  I had Popeyes last night, it was awesome.  Too bad the shit's not so good for you, cause it sure is good.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 4, 2010)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > > As with other forms of dementia, the signs weren't obvious at first. After the 2008 election, when former House majority leader Tom DeLay suggested that instead of a formal inauguration, Barack Obama should "have a nice little chicken dinner
> ...



See Soggy....Why defend or deflect things this overtly distasteful?  Maybe it wasnt racist (I think he knew the implications of a black person and a chicken dinner or maybe he's that ignorant he doesnt know) but it was distasteful?

Would you at least agree with that?


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Oct 4, 2010)

ClosedCaption said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I don't find it any more or less distasteful than when I turn on Comedy Central and see Katt Williams or Dave Chapelle or Chris Rock referring to me as a goofy cracker who can't dance and speaks with an overt lack of dialect or inflection.  And yes, I know that is only comedy.  Still... it is a generalization that we all accept.

I think this hyper-sensitivity shit is ridiculous.  Maybe he meant  that Obama should just go have a chicken dinner.  End of story.  What, Black People don't eat chicken?


----------



## KMAN (Oct 4, 2010)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> White America Has Lost Its Mind - Page 1 - News - New York - Village Voice
> 
> 
> Great take on the current political state of country and is truthful, even if it does and will piss some people off.



I agree.  I mean look at this poll....  91% of blacks still approve of Obama where all other races only have a 36% approval rating of Obama...  What is wrong with white people, and all other races for that matter????   


Ominous new Gallup findings for Democrats: Blacks still love Obama, others not so much | Top of the Ticket | Los Angeles Times


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Oct 4, 2010)

KMAN said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > White America Has Lost Its Mind - Page 1 - News - New York - Village Voice
> ...



All white people are racists... and homophobes... and rich.  Come on man, didn't you get the memo?  Geeze.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 4, 2010)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > > As with other forms of dementia, the signs weren't obvious at first. After the 2008 election, when former House majority leader Tom DeLay suggested that instead of a formal inauguration, Barack Obama should "have a nice little chicken dinner
> ...



Hey!

Lets put on a Minstrel Show!


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 4, 2010)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy in NOLA said:
> ...



This isnt about being more distasteful than a comedian.  And a politician and a comedian should not be compared when talking about what is and is not tasteful.  

It's not that I'm hyper sensitive.  It's that every instance of racism is dismissed as blacks being hyper sensitive.  Nothing in some peoples eyes is racist.  I'm a little more sensitive to racism since I lived and experienced it myself.  To a white person (I;m assuming you are white) blacks should drop it...even when there is actual racism it's still dismissed as "blacks being too sensitive" and followed by the phrase "I'm not defending them but..."

Its' condescending to say the least.  You know what is implied by the chicken dinner comment...And stop pretending to be ignorant by asking "What, blacks dont eat chicken?" It's that condescending thing I was referring too.


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 4, 2010)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> White America Has Lost Its Mind - Page 1 - News - New York - Village Voice
> 
> 
> Great take on the current political state of country and is truthful, even if it does and will piss some people off.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Oct 4, 2010)

I knew the usual retards would respond in a certain manner, thats to be expected, but whats really funny is how people who claim not to be so racist get so overly sensitive when race is talked about.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Oct 4, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Uh... what does this have to do with chicken dinners?  Was chicken a staple at the Minstrel Show?


----------



## Dick Tuck (Oct 4, 2010)

LMAO at this gem:

Schlessinger almost immediately went to, "A lot of blacks voted for Obama simply 'cause he was half-black."

She told the caller not to "NAACP" her by taking her out of context.

She said "******" is fine to say because "black guys use it all the time."

She then wrote the caller off as having a "chip on [her] shoulder" and declared, "We've got a black man as president, and we have more complaining about racism than ever."

She told the caller that if "you're that hypersensitive about color and don't have a sense of humor" (i.e., you even question that your husband's white friends say "******" to you in your house), "don't marry out of your race."

The caller, Schlessinger thought, was suffering from "hypersensitivitywhich is being bred by black activists." Her discomfort with the word "******," Schlessinger said, was just another "attempt to demonize whites hating blacks."

The reaction from white America, who clearly had not remembered to take their thorazine that morning, was overwhelming: Who, if not Laura Schlessinger, should say "******" with impunity?

*Schlessinger announced on Larry King Live, however, that in order to "regain" her First Amendment rights of free speech, she would be canceling her show.

Constitutional experts are still trying to parse that one.*​
Yes, many white people have totally lost their minds.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Oct 4, 2010)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> I new the usual retards would respond in a certain manner, thats to be expected, but whats really funny is how people who claim not to be so racist get so overly sensitive when race is talked about.



Actually, I'm just taking the opportunity to point out what a fraud you are.  Citing some fruitcake Village Voice artcile claiming white people to be crazy hardly rates as an intelligent discussion on race.


----------



## Trajan (Oct 4, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



yessim sir...!!!

we gots who da run wit dat boss?


WTF? Whoopi Goldberg defends Mel Gibson Like She Did With &#8216;Blackface Wearin&#8217; Ted Danson  STREET KNOWLEDGE MEDIA


----------



## Samson (Oct 4, 2010)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> White America Has Lost Its Mind - Page 1 - News - New York - Village Voice
> 
> 
> Great take on the current political state of country and is truthful, even if it does and will piss some people off.



So, this is what has your and Steven Thrasher's (author of the article) panties in a wad?

From the article you cited:



> As with other forms of dementia, the signs weren't obvious at first. After the 2008 election, when former House majority leader Tom DeLay suggested that instead of a formal inauguration, Barack Obama should "have a nice little chicken dinner, and we'll save the $125 million," *black folks didn't miss the implication. References to chicken, particularly of the fried variety, have long served as a kind of code when white folks referred to black people and their gustatory preferences*and weren't many of us already accustomed to older white politicians making such gaffes?



I thought only Robert Byrd used fried Chicken to refer to black people and their "gustatory preferences."


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Oct 4, 2010)

Chicken references bad... Klannsmen as your elder statesmen... good.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Oct 4, 2010)

ClosedCaption said:


> It's not that I'm hyper sensitive.  It's that every instance of racism is dismissed as blacks being hyper sensitive.  Nothing in some peoples eyes is racist.  I'm a little more sensitive to racism since I lived and experienced it myself.  To a white person (I;m assuming you are white) blacks should drop it...even when there is actual racism it's still dismissed as "blacks being too sensitive" and followed by the phrase "I'm not defending them but...".



The reason why accusations of racism fall on deaf ears to many white people is because frivolous accusations of racism have been rampant in recent years.  I can point you to countless examples of the NAACP and other so called black leaders crying wolf on racism simply because something didn't go their way.  You criticize Obama, it's because he's black.  You can find plenty of these accusations from Obama supporters on this very message forum.  I have read countless posts by Obama supporters here to the effect of, "I can't wait to see a white president get treated this way" or "I guess some people can't handle a black man in the White House" etc.  You can find responses like that here almost daily.  The OP of this thread is one of those guilty of it.

I frequently give negative rep to people who exploit racism in that manner and in my comments I tell them all the same thing.  Crying wolf on racism harms the real victims of it and what your post said is exactly what I'm referring to.  The real victims of racism get hurt because when they come forward nobody believes them and nobody believes them because the public gets bombarded with false accusations all the time.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Oct 4, 2010)

> Yes, many white people have totally lost their minds



Hardly a "White Thang".  Look at the rank and file Democrat. 'Nuf said.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Oct 4, 2010)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy in NOLA said:
> ...



Sorry, Ollie North style plausible deniability doesn't work.  Here's an image that was included in a news letter put out by Chaffey Community Republican Women, Federated.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Oct 4, 2010)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > It's not that I'm hyper sensitive.  It's that every instance of racism is dismissed as blacks being hyper sensitive.  Nothing in some peoples eyes is racist.  I'm a little more sensitive to racism since I lived and experienced it myself.  To a white person (I;m assuming you are white) blacks should drop it...even when there is actual racism it's still dismissed as "blacks being too sensitive" and followed by the phrase "I'm not defending them but...".
> ...



Exactly.  Some simultaneously argue "judge me on my merits" and then call you a "racist" when you criticize them.  You can't have it both ways...


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 4, 2010)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > I new the usual retards would respond in a certain manner, thats to be expected, but whats really funny is how people who claim not to be so racist get so overly sensitive when race is talked about.
> ...



when white people get as crazy as that dude who thought Guam was gonna tip over I'll worry. NOt now.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Oct 4, 2010)

> Chaffey Community Republican Women, Federated.



What the hell is this?


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Oct 4, 2010)

Well, I love me some Popeyes.  You can all go to hell.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 4, 2010)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > I new the usual retards would respond in a certain manner, thats to be expected, but whats really funny is how people who claim not to be so racist get so overly sensitive when race is talked about.
> ...



Birthers aren't crazy?


----------



## topspin (Oct 4, 2010)

soggy your so racist, You must live in Harrahan.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Oct 4, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...



Uhm, ok.... I'll play along....  _tomatoes_?


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Oct 4, 2010)

topspin said:


> soggy your so racist, You must live in Harrahan.



Geeze back on this?  Uh, no.  Why, are people who live in _*Harahan *_racists Mr. Lilly White Northshore resident?

Fuck off you uneducated semi-literate buffoon.


----------



## Trajan (Oct 4, 2010)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > It's not that I'm hyper sensitive.  It's that every instance of racism is dismissed as blacks being hyper sensitive.  Nothing in some peoples eyes is racist.  I'm a little more sensitive to racism since I lived and experienced it myself.  To a white person (I;m assuming you are white) blacks should drop it...even when there is actual racism it's still dismissed as "blacks being too sensitive" and followed by the phrase "I'm not defending them but...".
> ...



agreed...calling someone a racist using a lower , shaky threshold is not like throwing a rock,which will never lose its heft, but the dreaded "U R a racist  " offense looses its potency over time when it is used as just a intellectually exhausted slap down to drive an 'inconvenient truth' during conversation  via  emotionalism into a ditch because the conmvse4ration is heading somewhere they don't want it to go.....


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 4, 2010)

Why don't black people like fried chicken? They're missing out on one of the best things in life.


----------



## Trajan (Oct 4, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...



.2 can play that;


truthers aren't crazy?


 ... so where are we now?


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 4, 2010)

Trajan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy in NOLA said:
> ...



They are both batshit crazy


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Oct 4, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Wait, what are we talking about... fried chicken?  WTF?


----------



## Trajan (Oct 4, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



*sigh*...


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Oct 4, 2010)

KMAN said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > White America Has Lost Its Mind - Page 1 - News - New York - Village Voice
> ...



The majority, if not 99% of the backlash against Obama and his government is backed and dominated by whites who are insecure with a deepseated fear that Obama as a black president thats going to pay back whites for years of oppression and racism by "taking away their country" which doesn't surprise me because the slavemaster had the same fear of his slaves despite living in a country and time when they are literally in charge and in power. They fail to realize that Obama can't do anything unilaterally himself.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 4, 2010)

Trajan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



We are obviously at the point where you need to read the origninal article

*sigh*


----------



## California Girl (Oct 4, 2010)

Trajan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



You're gonna need to dumb it down a tad, Traj. Rightwhiner is not very smart.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Oct 4, 2010)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Exactly.  Some simultaneously argue "judge me on my merits" and then call you a "racist" when you criticize them.  You can't have it both ways...



Yet, the article didn't call anyone a racist, and none of examples given of "white mind loss" were arguments of merit.  They was case after case of unhinged examples of white people going insane, since Obama won.


----------



## California Girl (Oct 4, 2010)

Dick Tuck said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly.  Some simultaneously argue "judge me on my merits" and then call you a "racist" when you criticize them.  You can't have it both ways...
> ...



White people were 'going insane' when Bush was POTUS too. They just happened to be different white people. Now that those people are not lefties, you think it's ok to label us all as racists. Well, it isn't. So fuck you.... and get a fucking tissue - that drool on your chin is gross.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Oct 4, 2010)

Dick Tuck said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly.  Some simultaneously argue "judge me on my merits" and then call you a "racist" when you criticize them.  You can't have it both ways...
> ...



White people have gone insane?  Call me when they write an article about all the white people who went insane in 2000... and are frankly still babbling incoherently about Bush.

Come on, that article was a drool fest aimed at a bunch of the whacko-left fringe who frankly voted for Obama _because _he was black and see him as beyond reproach for the very same reason.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Oct 4, 2010)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



No, we're showing how unhinged white people, suffering from Obamaphobia, are using traditional racial stereotyping to avoid saying the "N" word.  How many examples of the images from the right wing do you need to understand this?  Here's another that was making the rounds, also passed along in a GOP officials e-mail.  From an email sent to GOP staffers from administrative assistant to Tennessee State Sen. Diane Black:


----------



## topspin (Oct 4, 2010)

Cali spinster you don't need to be called racist as a group, yall make it painfully obvious when you open your ditzy piehole.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Oct 4, 2010)

Dick Tuck said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Sorry, you're only showing how unhinged _you _are.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Oct 4, 2010)

Obama is going down in flames for no other reason than his radical agenda... and you start ranting about watermellon and fried chcicken?  That's your defense?

And who's unhinged?


----------



## California Girl (Oct 4, 2010)

topspin said:


> Cali spinster you don't need to be called racist as a group, yall make it painfully obvious when you open your ditzy piehole.



On the day you can actually provide evidence of racism from me, I'll listen. Until then, you are just another fucking moron who uses race because you ain't got game.


----------



## Samson (Oct 4, 2010)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> The majority, if not 99% of the backlash against Obama and his government is backed and dominated by whites who are insecure with a deepseated fear that Obama as a black president thats going to pay back whites for years of oppression and racism by "taking away their country" which doesn't surprise me because the slavemaster had the same fear of his slaves despite living in a country and time when they are literally in charge and in power. They fail to realize that Obama can't do anything unilaterally himself.



_*Tissue?*_


----------



## Dick Tuck (Oct 4, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy in NOLA said:
> ...



I missed the part where other white people said Bush was a Muslim and born in Kenya.  The funny thing is when some leftys used racial stereotypes, like Lieberman in black face or Condie Rice as Aunt Jamima, the most scathing attacks came from the left, and people like Jane Hamester from Fire Dog Lake, issued a public apology.

With the current set of unhinged, all the right is doing is trying to pretend the racial stereotyping they've been using, isn't really racial stereotyping.  You really ought to read the OP article.  It makes a strong compelling case.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Oct 4, 2010)

Dick Tuck said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Tuck said:
> ...



It makes no such case... it's drek.  And you are using racial stereotyping as an attack on what you perceive as racial sterotyping.  You're chasing your tail.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Oct 4, 2010)

Anyway, "White America has Lost It's Mind" is supposed to foster cogent race discourse?  Does  this asshat realize that if you take "White America" out of the 2008 election Obama would still be a junior U.S. Senator and NOT President of the United States?  A lot of _crazy _white people voted for Obama.. but that's another story.


----------



## California Girl (Oct 4, 2010)

Dick Tuck said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Tuck said:
> ...



The problem you have is that you are unable to differentiate between individuals. This is often an issue for the borglike followers of the Obamanation. Because you don't think as an individual and receive your thoughts from others, you assume we are all like you. We are not. Most conservatives to not think Obama is a Muslim - most of us wouldn't actually give a shit if he was a Muslim. Nor do we care that he is mixed race. We would care if he was born in Kenya - because that would make him ineligible to hold the office of POTUS, however, since most of us KNOW he was born in Hawaii, it is not an issue. 

It is likely that most of us, (us being the conservatives on this board), think you - as an individual - are a fucking idiot. But that is just my opinion, so I wouldn't say for definite that others agree with me.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Oct 4, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Well, when one makes rash genaralizations to argue against what are perceived as rash generalizations... well... I just dunno.


----------



## Samson (Oct 4, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> > I missed the part where other white people said Bush was a Muslim and born in Kenya.  The funny thing is when some leftys used racial stereotypes, like Lieberman in black face or Condie Rice as Aunt Jamima, the most scathing attacks came from the left, and people like *Jane Hamester* from Fire Dog Lake, issued a public apology.
> ...


----------



## topspin (Oct 4, 2010)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Obama is going down in flames for no other reason than his radical agenda... and you start ranting about watermellon and fried chcicken?  That's your defense?
> 
> And who's unhinged?



 that's what you dumbasses thought when you rolled out the racism strategy to win. You lost by millions of votes. Doesn't look like you have found anyone with a prayer of a shot yet.


----------



## 007 (Oct 4, 2010)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> I knew the usual retards would respond in a certain manner, thats to be expected, but whats really funny is how people who claim not to be so racist get so overly sensitive when race is talked about.



OOOooooohh geeeee... lookie there... Fish is honoring me in his sig line, and I didn't even know it! My work is done. My life is complete. I have earned the highest honor one can be bestowed by Fish, to be mentioned in his sig line. Thank you Fish, for this recognition award from you for me spitting as much shit back at you that you spew on the board, you racist, cock sucking, dog dick, piece of black trash.


----------



## 007 (Oct 4, 2010)

California Girl said:


> The problem you have is that you are unable to differentiate between individuals. This is often an issue for the borglike followers of the Obamanation. .





Samson said:


> The Borg were a formidable enemy, you know.....



But ultimately defeated, in spite of the fact that they displayed an intelligence level that far exceeds anything we've seen from barry seotoro and his merry band of radical commies, socialists and racists.


----------



## 007 (Oct 4, 2010)

Here ya go fish... better have a couple extras. God knows you need 'em as often as you throw them around...


----------



## Samson (Oct 4, 2010)

Pale Rider said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > The problem you have is that you are unable to differentiate between individuals. This is often an issue for the borglike followers of the Obamanation. .
> ...



Just because The Borg unicomplex was destroyed in 2378 after the Borg Queen assimilated a neurolytic pathogen from the future Admiral Kathryn Janeway, who had traveled back in time, doesn't mean The Borg were "ultimately defeated."

The Queen activated a self-destruct order in the unicomplex to prevent the pathogen from spreading, and it had already spread through most of the Borg Collective by the time the Queen acted. *BUT NOT ALL The BORG Collective!!!!*

DELTA QUADRANT RULZ!!!


----------



## midcan5 (Oct 4, 2010)

Great piece - thanks.  But I think the contented in America lost their mind when Clinton was elected too. Hilliary scared the dickens out of all the privileged then. I have been re-reading bits and pieces of a few Galbraith books and he is one dude who saw the land as it is or should be even as he recognizes the complexity of modern America. 


"To serve contentment, there were and are three basic requirements.  One is the need to defend the general limitation on government as regards the economy; there must be a doctrine that offers a feasible presumption against government intervention...The second, more specific need is to find social justification for the untrammeled, uninhibited pursuit and possession of wealth....There is need for demonstration that the pursuit of wealth or even less spectacular well-being serves a serious, even grave social purpose....The third need is to justify a reduced sense of public responsibility for the poor.  Those so situated, the members of the functional and socially immobilized underclass, must, in some very real way, be seen as the architects of their own fate.  If not, they could be, however marginally, on the conscience of the comfortable."  John Kenneth Galbraith, The Culture of Contentment


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 4, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Not all can attend Oxford CaliGurl....some must work in the sewers

*sigh*


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Oct 4, 2010)

Who the hell are the "contended"?


----------



## Samson (Oct 4, 2010)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Who the hell are the "contended"?



"Contented," damn you, Typo-Nazi.

Even I could figure that out, and I'm not even paying attention in this ridiculous thread.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 4, 2010)

Pale Rider said:


> Here ya go fish... better have a couple extras. God knows you need 'em as often as you throw them around...



Nice Card

Do you know that as long as you display that card nobody can complain about racism?


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Oct 4, 2010)

The first 25 seconds of this audio sums up the racially insecure idiots on the right who play the race card in reverse, Malcolm X was ahead of his time and this is the post-Nation of Islam Malcolm X speaking here. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IUSthrNcgQQ&feature=related]YouTube - Malcolm X Rare Canadian CBC TV Show 1965 Part 2[/ame]


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Oct 4, 2010)

Pale Rider said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > I knew the usual retards would respond in a certain manner, thats to be expected, but whats really funny is how people who claim not to be so racist get so overly sensitive when race is talked about.
> ...




Judging by the way you neg repped me I know I've struck a chord some where in that sick mind of yours, otherwise you wouldn't be chimping out. All that insecurity and fear of a black president must be eating you up side, when you and the rest of the right wings drop the "we're not racist against Obama we just hate his policies" act then we can have true communication.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Oct 4, 2010)

midcan5 said:


> Great piece - thanks.  But I think the contented in America lost their mind when Clinton was elected too. Hilliary scared the dickens out of all the privileged then.



True to an extent.  With Clinton it was "death lists", unanswered questions about Vince Foster, Mena drug running, etc..  Well, Chris Rock did call him the first black president.  With Obama, the racial overtone becomes just too stark to ignore.


----------



## Rinata (Oct 4, 2010)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> White America Has Lost Its Mind - Page 1 - News - New York - Village Voice
> 
> 
> Great take on the current political state of country and is truthful, even if it does and will piss some people off.



That's insulting!! I am whiter than snow, but I take no responsibility for those fools. They're an embarrassment to me!!


----------



## California Girl (Oct 4, 2010)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> The first 25 seconds of this audio sums up the racially insecure idiots on the right who play the race card in reverse, Malcolm X was ahead of his time and this is the post-Nation of Islam Malcolm X speaking here.
> 
> YouTube - Malcolm X Rare Canadian CBC TV Show 1965 Part 2



When we constantly have the race card played against us it cheapens actual racism, Charlie. You know that. 

Idiots who scream 'racist' at conservatives in order to score cheap political points do more to set back race relations than those who actually base their opinions of others on that person's skin color. Seems a shame to me. Of course, most of the blacks I know are intelligent people and they are pretty offended by racists phrases like 'blacks vote democrat'.


----------



## Samson (Oct 4, 2010)

Rinata said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > White America Has Lost Its Mind - Page 1 - News - New York - Village Voice
> ...



Really?

I love pale wimmins


----------



## Dick Tuck (Oct 4, 2010)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> The first 25 seconds of this audio sums up the racially insecure idiots on the right who play the race card in reverse, Malcolm X was ahead of his time and this is the post-Nation of Islam Malcolm X speaking here.
> 
> YouTube - Malcolm X Rare Canadian CBC TV Show 1965 Part 2



He was a visionary.  Like I've said, the new right wing mantra is that anti-racism = racism.


----------



## California Girl (Oct 4, 2010)

Dick Tuck said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > The first 25 seconds of this audio sums up the racially insecure idiots on the right who play the race card in reverse, Malcolm X was ahead of his time and this is the post-Nation of Islam Malcolm X speaking here.
> ...



He was an ass. Like I've said, Dick Fuck is the new moronic racist.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 4, 2010)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > It's not that I'm hyper sensitive.  It's that every instance of racism is dismissed as blacks being hyper sensitive.  Nothing in some peoples eyes is racist.  I'm a little more sensitive to racism since I lived and experienced it myself.  To a white person (I;m assuming you are white) blacks should drop it...even when there is actual racism it's still dismissed as "blacks being too sensitive" and followed by the phrase "I'm not defending them but...".
> ...



But can we agree that ignoring, mocking or deflection from ACTUAL racism because of fake racism is wrong?

I mean, what you are defending here is "Some ppl claim racism where there is none and thats why white ppl are indifferent about real racism" Or am I misreading what you posted?


----------



## Dick Tuck (Oct 4, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...



So you disagree with his position on the right of an individual to protect their life, family, and property?


----------



## 007 (Oct 4, 2010)

Samson said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



I stand corrected...


----------



## Two Thumbs (Oct 4, 2010)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> White America Has Lost Its Mind - Page 1 - News - New York - Village Voice
> 
> 
> Great take on the current political state of country and is truthful, even if it does and will piss some people off.



Since when is the village voice a news source?

Aside for the blatant racism, this story is filled with hatred.

Are you aware that the Baby Boomers you hate so much are the same people that elected JFK, MLK, ended segraegation, fought against communism in Korea and Viet Nam?

These are the people you hate?


----------



## Hoosier58 (Oct 4, 2010)

I think the context of your question only applies to the Bigots of the world, obviously we are not a "White" country anymore, if 'White America Has Lost Its Mind' it's only because White America has not changed (accepted) America for what it is & should be, all racial, national, religious, linguistic, or cultural heritages. Should you not agree with the change, join a Militia! Lew, The Liberal


----------



## 007 (Oct 4, 2010)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...



Fish, you are right up there at top of the list for trolls on this board. Practically every person here knows you're a sons a bitchin' racist black man. To you, I am the "blue eyed devil." Ain't that right? Yeah I've heard it face to face from racists like you in the prison I used to work at. But I highly doubt you're fooling anyone here with this bull shit you spread. Your racism is blatant, in your face and so evident it's pathetic. You should be thoroughly ashamed of your behavior here. You're a racist pig.

And no, I'm not afraid your messiah. I simply hate the guy, and what he stands for. The racism in his radical band of commies and socialists he's surrounded himself with is bad as you are, and he's a liar, you're a liar, and your, "I'm not racist, it's all you people that are" act isn't fooling anyone.

Take a powder moron. Your shit ain't floatin' around here any more, dumbass.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Oct 4, 2010)

Pale Rider said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > Pale Rider said:
> ...



You're unhinged.  This is a good thread.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 4, 2010)

Considering that they voted for Obama, you may be right.


----------



## 007 (Oct 4, 2010)

Dick Tuck said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...



I understand idiot. Everything I say is clear over your head. Best you just shut the fuck up then.

Go tuck your dick on some other board.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 4, 2010)

Pale Rider said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > The problem you have is that you are unable to differentiate between individuals. This is often an issue for the borglike followers of the Obamanation. .
> ...



This is an interesting point in the first quote.  From listening to folks who are actually talking about the thread and not having a pissing match about some other bullshit.  It states: 





> The problem you have is that you are unable to differentiate between individuals. This is often an issue for the borglike followers of the Obamanation



This isnt exclusive to Obama supporters tho and thats when you start to become 





> unable to differentiate between individuals.



Also, I'm being told that the reason real racism is ignored or dismissed is because of fake racism...Again 





> The problem you have is that you are unable to differentiate between individuals.



Real racism is ignored for the sole reason because there are instances of fake racism?  That not only doesnt make logical sense but it encourages ignorance in the literal sense, not in the "im calling you names" sense of the word


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Oct 4, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > The first 25 seconds of this audio sums up the racially insecure idiots on the right who play the race card in reverse, Malcolm X was ahead of his time and this is the post-Nation of Islam Malcolm X speaking here.
> ...



Now you're whining that oppressed people are oppressing white people by exposing the racism of racist whites? Thats BS CG.



> Idiots who scream 'racist' at conservatives in order to score cheap political points do more to set back race relations than those who actually base their opinions of others on that person's skin color. Seems a shame to me. Of course, most of the blacks I know are intelligent people and they are pretty offended by racists phrases like 'blacks vote democrat'.




Now you're sticking your head in the sand by assuming that anyone who says "racist" towards conservatives are just trying to score political points, yeah whatever, accusing the victim of being a culprit is a common defense mechanism to avoid acknowledging the obvious and please don't generalize about blacks and democrats, thats the partisan idiocy you speak.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Oct 4, 2010)

Pale Rider said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> > Pale Rider said:
> ...



No, I understood everything you said.  I learned it all in the high school locker room many years ago.  Most people outgrow that.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Oct 4, 2010)

Dick Tuck said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > The first 25 seconds of this audio sums up the racially insecure idiots on the right who play the race card in reverse, Malcolm X was ahead of his time and this is the post-Nation of Islam Malcolm X speaking here.
> ...



*This post negative repped by Pale Rider.*


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Oct 4, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...



Malcolm X an ass? I think not, just because he advocated self defense against white mob violence doesn't make him an ass and his words in those first 25 seconds were dead on point, stop putting your head in the sand CG.


----------



## topspin (Oct 4, 2010)

I think the title should be White trash Americans

 many liberals are white and are pro science and diversity


----------



## California Girl (Oct 4, 2010)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...



Trawl this forum. Every day some fucking moron calls conservatives racists - with absolutely no evidence whatsoever. It's SOP for the drooling hordes on the left. It's laughable. Almost every day someone calls me a racist - you and I both know I'm not a racist Charlie. Because they do that do me, it figures that they do it to others. Is like a little mantra that they have.... and I find the constant use of the race card to be racist. As do a lot of blacks that I know.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Oct 4, 2010)

Dick Tuck said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...



I notice something about Pale Rider, he always sounds mad in all his posts, I wonder whats the deal with that? Having a black president shouldn't make him mad unless his insecurity is playing tricks on him, I bet he doesn't even know why he's mad.


----------



## Oscar Wao (Oct 4, 2010)

So basically White America has lost its mind because some race baiter says so.


----------



## Oscar Wao (Oct 4, 2010)

Oh, and were the white people that railed on Clinton self-loathing white people?


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Oct 4, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...




Name one instance when someone has called a conservative a racist and it was without foundation, being in denial and sticking your head in the sand is not evidence and you've done this. When I stated that William Bennett was racist for saying that aborting black infants would reduce crime you said he wasn't a racist when he clearly was for making that statement, so are the charges without merit or are you in denial?


----------



## Dick Tuck (Oct 4, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Here's what this argument reminds me of:






If someone points out some racist statement or deed of a conservative, the right wing mantra is to swoop down en force, and claim that the post is calling all conservatives racists.  It's a tired meme.  The more disgusting undercurrent is claiming that anti-racism is racist.


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 4, 2010)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> White America Has Lost Its Mind




We clearly have, considering we fell for the lies and elected a Far Left Liberal Loon as President and gave him Massive Majority's of Far left liberal loons in Congress.

I would say yes we were at least temporarily insane.


----------



## Oscar Wao (Oct 4, 2010)

Or maybe people are TOO SENSITIVE and think EVERYTHING is racist.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 4, 2010)

topspin said:


> I think the title should be White trash Americans
> 
> many liberals are white and are pro science and diversity



Do you even know what science is?


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Oct 4, 2010)

Oscar Wao said:


> Or maybe people are TOO SENSITIVE and think EVERYTHING is racist.



My ancestors for generations have been oversensitive, too blind and ungrateful to realize how good this white racist man has been to them, they should ignore the obvious and stick their heads in the sand and pretended everything was ok. I get it.


----------



## Rinata (Oct 4, 2010)

Samson said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...



  You're funny!!


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Oct 4, 2010)

Dick Tuck said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...



Anti-racism is racist only when pointing out racism by whites, the right has its standards, LMAO!


----------



## beowolfe (Oct 4, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > White America Has Lost Its Mind
> ...



Case in point.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Oct 4, 2010)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



I'd clarify that to say "pointing out racism by white conservatives."  We bleeding hearts are too busy ridding ourselves of the shame bought onto us by our ancestors and current breed of right wing bigots.


----------



## Claudette (Oct 4, 2010)

Well I'm white and I sure as hell ain't lost my mind. 

I didn't fall for OL'BO's silver tongue and his Hopey, Changey BS. I have friends who did though. They are thinking that they lost their minds to have voted for the bozo. 

Judging by your posts you, however, have lost yours dude. Jeeze.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Oct 4, 2010)

Claudette said:


> Well I'm white and I sure as hell ain't lost my mind.
> 
> I didn't fall for OL'BO's silver tongue and his Hopey, Changey BS. I have friends who did though. They are thinking that they lost their minds to have voted for the bozo.
> 
> Judging by your posts you, however, have lost yours dude. Jeeze.



Since you're posting in this thread, I assume you've read the OP article.  Do you think that Laura Ingram lost her mind?


----------



## beowolfe (Oct 4, 2010)

Claudette said:


> Well I'm white and I sure as hell ain't lost my mind.
> 
> I didn't fall for OL'BO's silver tongue and his Hopey, Changey BS. I have friends who did though. They are thinking that they lost their minds to have voted for the bozo.
> 
> Judging by your posts you, however, have lost yours dude. Jeeze.



Do you believe:

1. Obama was born in Kenya
2. He is not a citizen
3. He is a terrorist
4. He hates white people
5. He is a socialist
6. He is a muslim or
7. He is a racist christian

If you believe any of the above, then yes, you have lost your mind.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 4, 2010)

You know what?  I don't mind at all having a President who happens to be black, but I am getting sick and tired of having a BLACK President that every criticism, comment, analogy, metaphor, or illustration is made RACIST by somebody.

I want a President that is just a person, whatever racial components he might bring to the office.  I want to be able to talk about watermelons or chicken dinners or nooses or chimpanzees or whatever the image of the day might be without some idiot associating that as a racist slur against the President.

I want a President who can be treated as well or as badly as any other President without somebody making a racist federal case out of it.

Is that really asking too much?


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 4, 2010)

Its not that they have lost their minds. Its just that....

- They fear Mexicans
- They fear Muslims
- They fear Black Panthers
- They fear gays
- They fear someone will take away their guns

You know....normal stuff


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 4, 2010)

beowolfe said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...



Which case is that?


----------



## California Girl (Oct 4, 2010)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Tuck said:
> ...



I put Malcolm in the context of his generation. Those days are gone. Personally, I preferred MLK as a role model... and he used Gandhi as his. It was a different time and we need to go past those days and deal with the world as it is now. The fact is that there are very few racists in America - Thank God. And I, for one, will not feel guilty for the misdeeds of previous generations. 

I don't put my head in the sand. I live in the world as I see it. I know many blacks who consider the Democrats to be racist for assuming that 'blacks vote democrat'. They think that because it is racist. Blacks are people - they are no different to anyone else and they vote according to their conscience. If the majority vote Democrat, that's fine. I don't blame them. I blame the constant stream of bullshit from the Dems, I blame the attitude of Democrats to treat minorities as 'special'. They are not special. They are people.


----------



## Liability (Oct 4, 2010)

beowolfe said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Well I'm white and I sure as hell ain't lost my mind.
> ...



As to beopuppy's "questions:" 

Do you believe:

*1. Obama was born in Kenya?* --  I don't know.  I kind of doubt it, but none of us CAN know for sure given the President's refusal to come clean.

*2. He is not a citizen?* -- I don't know, but I suspect he is a U.S. citizen.  Nonetheless, none of us CAN know for sure, given the President's refusal to come clean.

*3. He is a terrorist? *  --  No.

*4. He hates white people?*  --  No.

*5. He is a socialist? * -- Actually, he seems philosophically aligned with socialists, so that's a definite maybe.

*6. He is a Muslim?*   --  No.  Black Liberation (Christian) Theology is not the same as Islam.

*7. He is a racist Christian?*   --  He is very race conscious, but that's not the same as racist.


----------



## gautama (Oct 4, 2010)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> I knew the usual retards would respond in a certain manner, thats to be expected, but whats really funny is how people who claim not to be so racist get so overly sensitive when race is talked about.



Charlie Bass, You are not only a Black Racist Ass.

You are a fool.

Just a hopeless fucking fool.


----------



## Oscar Wao (Oct 4, 2010)

beowolfe said:


> Do you believe:
> 
> 1. Obama was born in Kenya


He could have been born on Mars, but that has no effect on the legality of his Presidency



> 2. He is not a citizen


See above.  Whether or not he was born in the United States, combined with the circumstances of his birth, he is a citizen.



> 3. He is a terrorist


Nah, he's too much of a milquetoast



> 4. He hates white people


He hates pretty much everyone



> 5. He is a socialist


He's a statist.



> 6. He is a muslim


He's his own religion.



> 7. He is a racist christian


Where was that claim ever made?!


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 4, 2010)

ClosedCaption said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



No one on the other side agrees with this?


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 4, 2010)

Liability said:


> beowolfe said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...


 *Agreed.  I do think he is quite capable of using racism as a political tool, however.*


----------



## Rinata (Oct 4, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > beowolfe said:
> ...



Why?? What has he ever done to make you think that?? And if people are tired of hearing about race, perhaps we should consider that it is the fault of the people that just out and out lie about the president. He's a muslim, he hates whites, and he is a racist, are comments made BY racists!! What else would cause people to spout such nonsense?? If you have a better explanation, I'm all ears.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Oct 4, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Some things he said were for that time frame but most of what he said and especially what he said those first 25 seconds of that video was ahead of his time and still very relevant today and you only like King because to you he was less scary and a black man like Malcolm X talking about beating the hell out of racist white mobs who physically attack blacks scares the hell out of you. Malcolm X certainly was no ass.


----------



## California Girl (Oct 4, 2010)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Charlie, pointing out racism when there is no racism is racist. Surely, you get that? It's a cheap shot to silence others. No one likes being labeled a racist... it is particularly offensive when that person is NOT a racist. And, you know I am no racist.


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 4, 2010)

Oscar Wao said:


> He could have been born on Mars, but that has no effect on the legality of his Presidency



Are you just willfully ignorant.

Not that I doubt Obama was born in the US, but if he was not. It would clearly effect the legality of his presidency, as you MUST have been born here to be President. Everything he has signed into law up until now, would be illegitimate as he Would not meet the criteria to be president. If that is he was found not to have been born here.

But like I said, I have no doubt he was born here.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 4, 2010)

Rinata said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...



Well I have clearly expressed that I don't see him as Muslim or hating whites or a racist.  So as long as you're coming from that angle, I think I'll chalk up exploring the subject with you further as an exercise in futility and just move on if that's okay with you.


----------



## California Girl (Oct 4, 2010)

Dick Tuck said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...



And that is about the intellect I expect from you. The problem is NOT that the left call out racism when they see it. It is that you use 'racist' to silence anyone who dares disagree with you. 

To use racism as a weapon against others is racist.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 4, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Tuck said:
> ...



No it's not...People want to throw around the word so much they forget what it really means.



> racist - a person with a prejudiced belief that one race is superior to others



Calling someone racist when they arent isnt racist...It's disingenuous but not racist. 

This is pointless...I'm being fair as possible and no one likes that, they rather call names and try to one up each other rather than have a debate


----------



## 007 (Oct 4, 2010)

Dick Tuck said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...


AAaaaawwww.... let's all feel sorry for little tucker of dick.... AAAAAAAAAWWWW.....


----------



## Dick Tuck (Oct 4, 2010)

Pale Rider said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Tuck said:
> ...



No whining here.  I'm just exposing you for the petty little pissant you are.


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 4, 2010)

Pale Rider said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Tuck said:
> ...



Hey
I'll positive rep you for neg repping bagdippertuck?


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 4, 2010)

The Villiage Voice...............

read only by the k00ks..........so nobody cares.


----------



## Liability (Oct 4, 2010)

Dick Tuck said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Tuck said:
> ...



No, dickless.  He nailed your sissy whining ass.  Poor you.  You gottem a neg wep!  Poor pooh pooh.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Oct 4, 2010)

Liability said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> > Pale Rider said:
> ...



Nope, it shows exactly what a petty little pissant he is.  

Why do you have a fascination with people's dicks?  Not that there's anything wrong with that.  To each their own is where I stand.


----------



## snjmom (Oct 4, 2010)

That was some funny shit. 

I ain't saying conservatives are "racist". But, they certainly cater to them. That's something y'all can thank Nixon and Bush I for.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Oct 5, 2010)

California Girl said:


> And that is about the intellect I expect from you. The problem is NOT that the left call out racism when they see it. It is that you use 'racist' to silence anyone who dares disagree with you.
> 
> To use racism as a weapon against others is racist.



So basically what you'e saying is that racism doesn't truly exist, its just something claimed and used by people to silence other people, so when William Bennett said that aborting black babies would lower the crime rate he wasn't being racist, it was just the left and blacks calling him a racist to silence him and fir silencing him for what, telling the "truth" that all black infants are born criminals? Get the hell out of here CG, you're not fooling anyone with that excuse.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Oct 5, 2010)

Pale Rider said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Tuck said:
> ...




Stupid ape, what you don't realize is that neg repping a person is a sign that *YOU* were shaken and unhinged so in a reality *YOU* were whining like a baby, you neg repped me also and said I was biggest racist on this board without refuting any arguments I made and instead hurling insults and personal attacks, sounds like you have hurt feelings and well.......:


----------



## eots (Oct 5, 2010)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> White America Has Lost Its Mind - Page 1 - News - New York - Village Voice
> 
> 
> Great take on the current political state of country and is truthful, even if it does and will piss some people off.



YES IT ALL STARTED WITH WHITES LISTENING TO COLORED MUSIC AND THEN THEY STARTED PICKING UP ON COLORED HABITS LIKE SMOKIN THE REEFER AND ITS BEEN ALL DOWN HILL FROM THERE....A ONCE PROUD PEOPLE..REDUCED TO THIS


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ye3ecDYxOkg]YouTube - "Toking" with Lawrence Welk[/ame]


----------



## Rinata (Oct 5, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Of course it's okay, but I'm kind of surprised. I just asked you why you think President Obama is quite capable of using racism as a political tool. And I also asked if racism was not the motive for questioning his race, religion, and racial views, then what is?? I wasn't really coming from any angle, I just want to know what the motivation is for people that think like that, if it is not about race. I thought that you would be one of the few people that I could get an answer from. That's all.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Oct 5, 2010)

Its amazing how *SOME* whites believe minorities are over sensitive about race when this thread has demonstrated the opposite, that it is whites who are very, very sensitive to talking about race , mainly because it involves looking at how the deeds of the past affect things today, threat of minorities paying back whites for all those misdeeds and a perception that they're going to viewed as the most racist, which doesn't sit well with those racially insecure and sick racist whites who believe in white superiority. That would mean acknowledging also that everything they were taught about their superiority was a lie.


----------



## eots (Oct 5, 2010)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Its amazing how *SOME* whites believe minorities are over sensitive about race when this thread has demonstrated the opposite, that it is whites who are very, very sensitive to talking about race , *mainly because it involves looking at how the deeds of the past affect things today, threat of minorities paying back whites for all those misdeeds and a perceptio*n that they're going to viewed as the most racist, which doesn't sit well with those racially insecure and sick racist whites who believe in white superiority. That would mean acknowledging also that everything they were taught about their superiority was a lie.



personally I have no such collective guilt...I never raped or dominated you or stole anyones fucking land..half my ancestors  died in coal mines  by their 40s the other half died at sea..were the fuck is my payback ?.. Jesus your probably "whiter" than I am


----------



## Ozmar (Oct 5, 2010)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> White America Has Lost Its Mind - Page 1 - News - New York - Village Voice
> 
> 
> Great take on the current political state of country and is truthful, even if it does and will piss some people off.



I think there is an element of truth to this.


----------



## gautama (Oct 5, 2010)

Ozmar said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > White America Has Lost Its Mind - Page 1 - News - New York - Village Voice
> ...



Like Charlie Bass. The Black Racist Ass......both of you are hopeless paranoid arseholes who are creating problems instead of coming to terms with Reality that shows that society is interested in primarily ameliorating the problems instead of fanning the flames of hatred as fucking ingrate idiots like you are doing.


----------



## Ozmar (Oct 5, 2010)

gautama said:


> Ozmar said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...



Well this was unexpected.

An insult from you is like an insult from the wittiest kid on the short bus.


----------



## California Girl (Oct 5, 2010)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Its amazing how *SOME* whites believe minorities are over sensitive about race when this thread has demonstrated the opposite, that it is whites who are very, very sensitive to talking about race , mainly because it involves looking at how the deeds of the past affect things today, threat of minorities paying back whites for all those misdeeds and a perception that they're going to viewed as the most racist, which doesn't sit well with those racially insecure and sick racist whites who believe in white superiority. That would mean acknowledging also that everything they were taught about their superiority was a lie.



Maybe they're just tired of being called stupid names because they happen not to agree with a particular POV? 

Ordinary, 'pay back' means against the guilty party. No white American is guilty of jack shit with regard to slavery, racism, or anything else. Maybe it's about time that *SOME* black Americans recognized that they have no excuse for not succeeding. 

Maybe *SOME* blacks prefer the hand out culture, because it means that someone else pays for them.


----------



## sitarro (Oct 5, 2010)

Dick Tuck said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



When you put thatObama bill together, you forgot to put the strippers in, that and the 26" rims.........oh and the Koolaid should be purple as in "Poiple drank"


----------



## wyomingpatriot (Oct 5, 2010)

It's unfair and ridiculous to suggest that anyone who ridicules Obama is a racist. However, I am sick and fucking tired of all these people who spout vehement, anti-Obama, anti-2006 elected democratic rhetoric, without any INTELLIGENT criticism of the administration.
I ask: "Why don't you like Obama?"
Answer: "You know he's a Muslim? You know he wasnt even born in this country?"
(I then throw up)
It's funny, because I'm not even a supporter of Obama. Yet at least I have coherent criticisms of the administration. Every time I hear the beginning of some asshole Republican's tirade, it inevitably comes back to something along the lines of the president being from Kenya. Clearly, bigotry exists. Look at the mosque near Ground Zero debate. The fact that a person thinks its insensitive proves that they cant differentiate between the 99% peaceful composition of Islam and the maybe hundred or so motherfucking cocksuckers that orchestrated and carried out 9/11.
THAT IS BIGOTRY


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Oct 5, 2010)

eots said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > Its amazing how *SOME* whites believe minorities are over sensitive about race when this thread has demonstrated the opposite, that it is whites who are very, very sensitive to talking about race , *mainly because it involves looking at how the deeds of the past affect things today, threat of minorities paying back whites for all those misdeeds and a perceptio*n that they're going to viewed as the most racist, which doesn't sit well with those racially insecure and sick racist whites who believe in white superiority. That would mean acknowledging also that everything they were taught about their superiority was a lie.
> ...




I think you misunderstood, while it is true today's whites aren't responsible for the sins of the past whites they've certainly benefited from those sins of the past and or are subject to less struggles than minorities because of those past sins and its amazing how much white people deny this. Since Obama became present there is a sweeping fear that Obama is going the undo the advantages that came with the sins of past whites that today's whites feel they're entitled to although they like to separate themselves from the evil of the deeds that gave them those advantages, thats the real reason for all of this anti-Obama nonsense.


----------



## California Girl (Oct 5, 2010)

ClosedCaption said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...



You're actually making my point for me. Thanks. It is ridiculous to call someone a racist because you disagree with them. Which is what certain posters do. I get called a racist at least a couple of times a week on this board. I am not a racist, but that doesn't stop them playing their race card. So, if I am racist, then they must be racist too. See how that works?


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Oct 5, 2010)

wyomingpatriot said:


> It's unfair and ridiculous to suggest that anyone who ridicules Obama is a racist.




I don't think anyone is saying that any criticism of Obama is inherently racist, the issue is that people are using tactics that on the outside look like non-racist criticism but when you get beneath the surface it is driven by racism. Some of the idiots on the right like to deny this and dismiss any criticism of their underlying racist hackery against Obama as a liberal conspiracy to silence them by playing the race card, even in those case where its blatantly obvious that its racism. I agree with you that it is unfair and ridiculous to call all criticism against Obama racism, but that isn't to say that that a lot of it is because of racism.





> However, I am sick and fucking tired of all these people who spout vehement, anti-Obama, anti-2006 elected democratic rhetoric, without any INTELLIGENT criticism of the administration.
> I ask: "Why don't you like Obama?"
> Answer: "You know he's a Muslim? You know he wasnt even born in this country?"
> (I then throw up)
> ...



Agreed!!


----------



## California Girl (Oct 5, 2010)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...



I personally benefit from the hard work of my parents. Does that mean that, instead of inheriting what they have strived for all their lives, it should be taken by the state and given to someone else? 

Charlie, we cannot change the past. We can change the future. We have. Sure there is still a ways to go but this constant insistence that other people 'owe' you is ridiculous. I doubt that many white Americans feel 'entitled' to anything other than what they and their family have earned. 

You cannot possibly know 'the real reason' for 'all this anti-Obama nonsense'. Your view is formed by your personal experiences, it is biased. I don't like Obama because I don't like his policies. End of. It has jack shit to do with his color and I'm kind of sick and tired of other people telling me what my reasons are. It's fucking ridiculous.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Oct 5, 2010)

California Girl said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...




This being the case why do you keep calling Obama and Flaylo racist?


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 5, 2010)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> KMAN said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...



what a CROCK of shit. you race baiters JUST NEVER GIVE UP with this crap, do you.
  what a friggen JOKE.


----------



## wyomingpatriot (Oct 5, 2010)

oh man, you should hear the shit i do, living where i do. it's pretty funny. "Obamer took r jebs!"


----------



## California Girl (Oct 5, 2010)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



I call Obama a racist because his own words provide evidence of it. 

And Fail called me a racist, then admitted he did so because he didn't like what I said about Obama. So, if I'm a racist because he doesn't like what I say, then I can call him a racist because I don't like what he says. That's fair, is it not? Or is it different because I'm white? Failgo started the shit about me being a racist. Even you said so. And, Charlie, let's also remember that you were the one who told him that I'm not a racist.


----------



## wyomingpatriot (Oct 5, 2010)

I dont think either the president or his coherent detractors are racists - there's no empiric evidence for either. However, it's undeniable that there is a vast amount of anti-muslim sentiment in this country. I refer again to the Ground Zero mosque.


----------



## wyomingpatriot (Oct 5, 2010)

Xenophobia is a cornerstone of the american psyche. first it was the chinese and the irish and the germans, now anyone who appears to hail from northern africa or the middle east.


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 5, 2010)

wyomingpatriot said:


> I dont think either the president or his coherent detractors are racists - there's no empiric evidence for either. However, it's undeniable that there is a vast amount of anti-muslim sentiment in this country. I refer again to the Ground Zero mosque.



what a narrow minded unthinking redneck you seem to be. There are signs that the wh and his doj show racial prefrence. and no one is against muslims or mosques. We just don't want a mosque and ground zero and if you cannot understand the reasoning then I have great pity for you.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Oct 5, 2010)

California Girl said:


> I call Obama a racist because his own words provide evidence of it. [7QUOTE]
> 
> BS, Obama isn't a racist and you know it and I know exactly what quotes you're talking about and most of those were quoted out of context or distorted and he plain old didn't even say them, you can't name any racist acts by Obama.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Oct 5, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> wyomingpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > I dont think either the president or his coherent detractors are racists - there's no empiric evidence for either. However, it's undeniable that there is a vast amount of anti-muslim sentiment in this country. I refer again to the Ground Zero mosque.
> ...




And what are those signs that the president and White House is showing racial preference idiot or is your fear of a black president giving you schizophrenic thoughts? And yes there is anti-Muslim sentiment, a guy wearing an Under Armor skull cap with a Puerto Rican necklace was jeered and harassed by people who thought he was Muslim despite not actually knowing his religion nor his views.


----------



## wyomingpatriot (Oct 5, 2010)

Willow, by saying that you admit to being an ignorant bigot. You have no logic. I repeat: If you think its insensitive to build a mosque near Ground Zero, YOU BELIEVE ANY PERSON THAT FOLLOWS THE WORD OF MUHAMMAD IS A TERRORIST. Muslims died that day too you fuck. So what? If youre a Muslim in America you dont have free speech? Thats like saying, "I'm not against Muslims. I just don't like Muslims in my neighborhood."


----------



## California Girl (Oct 5, 2010)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > I call Obama a racist because his own words provide evidence of it. [7QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Father Time (Oct 5, 2010)

It's the whites I tells ya it's all whiiteys fault, dem bastards are ruining this country. Whites need to be cured.

Fuck you and your stupid racist bullshit.


----------



## California Girl (Oct 5, 2010)

Father Time said:


> It's the whites I tells ya it's all whiiteys fault, dem bastards are ruining this country. Whites need to be cured.
> 
> Fuck you and your stupid racist bullshit.



It's not racist bullshit, it's a legitimate viewpoint. And anyone with half a brain should understand where that view comes from... that's not to say it is correct, but understandable.


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 5, 2010)

snjmom said:


> That was some funny shit.
> 
> I ain't saying conservatives are "racist". But, they certainly cater to them. That's something y'all can thank Nixon and Bush I for.



OMg, LOL
do you people EVA come up with new material?


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 5, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> snjmom said:
> 
> 
> > That was some funny shit.
> ...



No conservatives are not racists....


But they still think alot of what Archie Bunker said makes sense


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 5, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > snjmom said:
> ...




good grief.


----------



## Claudette (Oct 5, 2010)

Dick Tuck said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Well I'm white and I sure as hell ain't lost my mind.
> ...



Yep. Read that article. Think its a bunch of bs but I'm sure someone out there believes it. 

Just not me.


----------



## gautama (Oct 5, 2010)

wyomingpatriot said:


> Xenophobia is a cornerstone of the american psyche. first it was the chinese and the irish and the germans, now anyone who appears to hail from northern africa or the middle east.



I am truly amazed that there are  ignorant idiots like you that STILL exist.

If you don't think that the Muslims, by virtue of their belief in a Quasi Religion that can be likened to fascism that are in our midst.....and with whom we are at war then that's bad enough.

However, if in addition to that you don't see that the fucking ISLAM and their fucking Victory Mosque is their way of using our Constitution against us, and defecatating on us, than you really are a POS and deserve the Islamic SHIT that is cascading down your head and shoulders.

Bottom line: O.K. Very few are disputing the fact that the fucking so-called "peaceful" Muslims have a RIGHT to build their fucking VICTORY MOSQUE on the graveyard of their 9/11 victims.

HOWEVER,  AT LEAST, WE JUST SHOULD BE SMART ENOUGH NOT TO LIKE IT.

The best ignorant idiots like you should do is at least view the tape, and educate themselves:

GOOGLE IT: Youtube, 3 things about Islam.

It's an approx 8 minute tape. The first link.

If you don't see another Political/Religious tape in your life....then see that one, you fucking ignorant moron.


----------



## Rinata (Oct 5, 2010)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Its amazing how *SOME* whites believe minorities are over sensitive about race when this thread has demonstrated the opposite, that it is whites who are very, very sensitive to talking about race , mainly because it involves looking at how the deeds of the past affect things today, threat of minorities paying back whites for all those misdeeds and a perception that they're going to viewed as the most racist, which doesn't sit well with those racially insecure and sick racist whites who believe in white superiority. That would mean acknowledging also that everything they were taught about their superiority was a lie.



That makes sense. Maybe that's why race has never been an issue for me. My parents never made it one. Also, I grew up in Hollywood. From 1st grade on, I went to school with everybody. Its always been normal to me for us to all be mixed together. 

But I do feel a lot of whites believe their parents were right when they raised them to think they are better than others. I wonder if these people can even change.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 5, 2010)

Rinata said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > Its amazing how *SOME* whites believe minorities are over sensitive about race when this thread has demonstrated the opposite, that it is whites who are very, very sensitive to talking about race , mainly because it involves looking at how the deeds of the past affect things today, threat of minorities paying back whites for all those misdeeds and a perception that they're going to viewed as the most racist, which doesn't sit well with those racially insecure and sick racist whites who believe in white superiority. That would mean acknowledging also that everything they were taught about their superiority was a lie.
> ...



There will always be people who judge others by the color of their skin as you just did here by singling out white people as those who need to change but do not seem to see a problem with anybody else.   Personally I have a problem with white racists, black racists, Hispanic racists, or any who think others should accommodate them because of their race or that somebody of a particular race should be held in contempt.  I have a problem with anybody who makes race an issue period.  Whether it is feeling superior or feeling a sense of entitlement or feeling contempt or loathing or condescension or patronization of other people due to the color of their skin, it is counter productive and indefensible.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Oct 5, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...



Bass is USMB's Bigot in Chief..


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 5, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...



Racists believe they are superior to other races.  Who are the black and hispanic racists?  Are they imaginary?


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Oct 5, 2010)

I see Father Time is another oversensitive white, if he had actually read the entire article he would have known that the author wasn't referring to all white people, but what can i say, when you have a guilt complex you'll respond.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Oct 5, 2010)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



Soggy, your personal attacks are male and old, everyone here except for the extreme retards know I'm not a racist and know that my criticisms are directed at a specific people who happen to be a minority amongst whites.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Oct 5, 2010)

Father Time said:


> It's the whites I tells ya it's all whiiteys fault, dem bastards are ruining this country. Whites need to be cured.
> 
> Fuck you and your stupid racist bullshit.



Who else's fault is it largely, the blacks and Latinos? LMAO, its not all whites just a specific group of whites, oversensitive jackass.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 5, 2010)

There are a lot of people who are so fixated on race for political or whatever purposes it is almost as if we never passed the Thirteenth Amendment, never fought the Civil War, never eliminated segregation, never overwhelmingly passed the Civil Rights Act, never implemented Affirmative Action, never built or supported race based institutions and foundations.  Depending on where you look for the demographics, non Hispanic white people are about 8% to 15% of the global population, but racists continue to blame them, more especially white Americans, for all the world's ills and give them none of the credit for global prosperity and major advancements.

Personally I think the war has been fought and won, and now it is time to point that out and encourage, even insist, that each individual take advantage of it and stop expecting everybody else to do that for them.

And those deserving of contempt are those who continue to race bait in order to increase their own influence, power, and/or fortunes.


----------



## MaggieMae (Oct 5, 2010)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Don't respond to this guy...   Bass is a bigot and frankly, an idiot.



Ironically, the very reasons why I try to ignore you.


----------



## Kat (Oct 5, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > snjmom said:
> ...




Do you have proof of that, or do you just think it is true because you said it?


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 5, 2010)

wyomingpatriot said:


> Willow, by saying that you admit to being an ignorant bigot. You have no logic. I repeat: If you think its insensitive to build a mosque near Ground Zero, YOU BELIEVE ANY PERSON THAT FOLLOWS THE WORD OF MUHAMMAD IS A TERRORIST. Muslims died that day too you fuck. So what? If youre a Muslim in America you dont have free speech? Thats like saying, "I'm not against Muslims. I just don't like Muslims in my neighborhood."



That's just bullshit.


----------



## Kat (Oct 5, 2010)

Rinata said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > Its amazing how *SOME* whites believe minorities are over sensitive about race when this thread has demonstrated the opposite, that it is whites who are very, very sensitive to talking about race , mainly because it involves looking at how the deeds of the past affect things today, threat of minorities paying back whites for all those misdeeds and a perception that they're going to viewed as the most racist, which doesn't sit well with those racially insecure and sick racist whites who believe in white superiority. That would mean acknowledging also that everything they were taught about their superiority was a lie.
> ...



That's absurd Rin. What are you basing that on? Whose parents? Proof?
And so you know..you do not have to grow up in Hollywood to go to school with, or be around ''everybody''.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 5, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> Personally I think the war has been fought and won, and now it is time to point that out and encourage, even insist, that each individual take advantage of it and stop expecting everybody else to do that for them.



Of course you believe that, you're white!  You dont feel the least bit embarrassed that you (and some others) think thay you know what is best for a race that you dont belong too?  That is the definition of arrogant


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 5, 2010)

Kat said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



He's right in a way because many of us believe Archie did get some things right.  He wasn't wrong to value the Constitution and believe America was a great country and appreciate the good things in it.  One of my favorite lines of his was when a colleague was defending infidelity with the 'grass is greener' analogy, Archie said "Well Edith is green enough for me."

He was absolutely racist in a way typical of his generation in that he bought into the stereotypes (of race and just about everything else) and culturally he resisted 'mixing' the races.  But he was also typical of that generation in that he would not harm a fly, he wished no harm or ill will of people of other races, and he often stepped outside his comfort zone on behalf of a person of another race.

What those who excoriate Archie don't usually see is that the script made just as much fun of the leftwing socialist nonsense of Meathead.  A particular poignant segment showed Lionel Jefferson finally explaining to Mike Stivic how offensive and racist he was when he continually asked Lionel to express the 'black' perspective instead of allowing Lionel to just be another person.

And those who excoriate Archie don't usually see that George Jefferson was just as racist and fixated on stereotypes as was Archie.

The show was brilliant in its honesty as well as poking fun at the absurdity of the human condition and promoted understanding in a non offensive way  by pointing out the absurdities in a mostly lighthearted manner.   It didn't promote continuing the war.


----------



## Kat (Oct 5, 2010)

ClosedCaption said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Personally I think the war has been fought and won, and now it is time to point that out and encourage, even insist, that each individual take advantage of it and stop expecting everybody else to do that for them.
> ...



Pretty funny. Not only is that NOT what she implied. Not to mention Foxfyre is probably the least arrogant person on this forum.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 5, 2010)

ClosedCaption said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Personally I think the war has been fought and won, and now it is time to point that out and encourage, even insist, that each individual take advantage of it and stop expecting everybody else to do that for them.
> ...



First, thanks to Kat.

I am absolutely not embarrassed that I think all people should just be people and not compartmentalized into this race or that race or this group or that group.  And I am absolutely not embarrassed that I think the same values and ideals benefit all people of whatever race or group and that destructive policies harm all people of whatever race or group.

And I am absolutely not embarrassed that I think those who think certain races cannot succeed or get ahead unless white people accommodate them and help them or who thnk white people have to give up something in order for others to succeed are patronizing and condescending and are the true racists of our society today and are doing more damage to society than any other single factor related to race.

And frankly sir, you don't have a clue what color I am, do you.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 5, 2010)

Kat said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



That's great you think that but she didn't imply anything.  She said in the quote.  All I hear from ppl who aren't a minority is what minorities should do.  That is the definition of arrogance.


----------



## Kat (Oct 5, 2010)

ClosedCaption said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



So you know as fact that she is not a minority??


----------



## Father Time (Oct 5, 2010)

Has Black America lost its mind?

Allow me to post a lot of controversial things some black people did, then take enough to drugs to convince myself all black people agree with them then say yes.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 5, 2010)

Kat said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...



I'm guessing but that doesnt take away from my point that non minorities think they know what is best for minorities.  Period.

But you can make this about me if you want to ignore that point


----------



## Father Time (Oct 5, 2010)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> I see Father Time is another oversensitive white, if he had actually read the entire article he would have known that the author wasn't referring to all white people, but what can i say, when you have a guilt complex you'll respond.



Yeah you're right they were only referring to white Americans what with their talk of white America and 

"Can the white mind be cured? And whatother than a massive lobotomycan salvage it?"

How silly of me to think it was all white people.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 5, 2010)

ClosedCaption said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



And you don't think it is arrogant (and racist) to assume what my race is?  Or to read a meaning into that sentence you quoted that was not said or even implied?


----------



## Kat (Oct 5, 2010)

ClosedCaption said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



I am not ignoring anything. So. What is it you want exactly?

Oh and for the record, I have yet to try and tell a minority what they should do. But, then I tend to not look at people as a race, but as an individual.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 5, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...



It might be arrogant so we're both guilty of that but racist believe their race is superior to another.  What I stated isnt racist! 

I didnt read a meanning...I quoted you saying something outright...I'm sorry you did it, but its not my fault you did.
I'll say it again just so I'm clear, non minorities telling minorities what is good for them, or what they should do is arrogant?  Am I saying something wrong?


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 5, 2010)

ClosedCaption said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



I think it is wrong to assume that a non minority can't distinguish between helpful policy and destructive policy no matter what people are involved.  I think it is wrong to assume that minorities are somehow different from other people or what is good for them would not be good for anybody.  I think it is wrong to compartmentalize people and separate them into groups for purposes of patronization and condescension most especially when that is to get political power, prestige, or enhance personal fortunes.  And if you look at what I said honestly, you will see that.   And when you dishonestly represent what I said, yes I do think you are wrong.


----------



## California Girl (Oct 5, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > snjmom said:
> ...



I am always fascinated by idiots who make comments like 'they think ...'. Do you think? I think not. If you did, you wouldn't think you know how other people think. Just sayin'.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 5, 2010)

Fox is building a strawman.


----------



## AmericanFirst (Oct 5, 2010)

KMAN said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > White America Has Lost Its Mind - Page 1 - News - New York - Village Voice
> ...



Maybe because we see the stupidity in the white house and just do not like the socialists there now,


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Oct 5, 2010)

Father Time said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > I see Father Time is another oversensitive white, if he had actually read the entire article he would have known that the author wasn't referring to all white people, but what can i say, when you have a guilt complex you'll respond.
> ...



The author wasn't talking about all whites, try following the theme of his article for once but hey, a hit dog will always holler.


----------



## AmericanFirst (Oct 5, 2010)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> I knew the usual retards would respond in a certain manner, thats to be expected, but whats really funny is how people who claim not to be so racist get so overly sensitive when race is talked about.



It is hillarious when one cries about racism is the biggest racist,


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Oct 5, 2010)

Father Time said:


> Has Black America lost its mind?
> 
> Allow me to post a lot of controversial things some black people did, then take enough to drugs to convince myself all black people agree with them then say yes.



Yes please do it, make a list of all the things that black people in America have done that has negatively affected whites and this entire country in sum. The white supremacists have already tried that and failed, the same with that dumb book called the Bell Curve. Don't start chimping out with hurt feelings over an article that wasn't talking about all whites.


----------



## Oscar Wao (Oct 5, 2010)

Eat recently FDA-*APPROVED *genetically-modified salmon, force people to buy healthcare, and play the race game! Vote Democrat!


----------



## California Girl (Oct 5, 2010)

AmericanFirst said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > I knew the usual retards would respond in a certain manner, thats to be expected, but whats really funny is how people who claim not to be so racist get so overly sensitive when race is talked about.
> ...



Except..... Charlie is not a racist. I know, I know.... It's easier to just label someone a racist than it is to actually make the effort to understand about their views.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Oct 5, 2010)

Oscar Wao said:


> Eat recently FDA-*APPROVED *genetically-modified salmon, force people to buy healthcare, and play the race game! Vote Democrat!



So sys the idiot who believes its possible to be gay and Christian at the same time despite there being no examples of gay Christians in the bible. I'm neither Democrat nor Republican btw.


----------



## Oscar Wao (Oct 5, 2010)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Oscar Wao said:
> 
> 
> > Eat recently FDA-*APPROVED *genetically-modified salmon, force people to buy healthcare, and play the race game! Vote Democrat!
> ...


You carry Obama's water just as much, if not more so, than Rush Limbaugh did for Dubya.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 5, 2010)

ClosedCaption said:


> Fox is building a strawman.



Oh really?  Then please explain in detail what I have used as an example that is not relevant and in direct response to your statements?   Show how I have diverted the discussion to any unrelated topic.

And tell me how you are not racially stereotyping me by your assumption (stated quite clearly) that I am white.  And tell me how you are not racially stereotyping by your assumption (stated quite clearly) that non minorities cannot know what is best for minorities.

And then please explain how you can support white Democrats in Congress who assume they know exactly what is best for minorities.  While you're at it, then please explain how a President who claims to be a member of a minority race can possibly know what is best for me assuming that I am white?

And finally, please explain how defining people as "white America" and "black America" is not assuming that white people are somehow different from black people in more ways than the color of their skin.  And then explain how it is not racist to look at it that way.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Oct 5, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Fox is building a strawman.
> ...




The only people who wish and want to believe the idea that racism is over and the battle has been won is white people, at least 90% of the time that is, despite evidence to the contrary which they chalk up as rare hiccups. The 1960s and the Civil Rights Movement were *NOT* the end.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 5, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Fox is building a strawman.
> ...



Alrighty then....Here is what I said: 

]





ClosedCaption said:


> I'll say it again just so I'm clear, non minorities telling minorities what is good for them, or what they should do is arrogant?  Am I saying something wrong?



And you responded talking about policies and how its wrong to seperate ppl in groups or how its wrong to profit from racial issues...None of which I said...Here is what you said in case you forgot:



Foxfyre said:


> I think it is wrong to assume that a non minority can't distinguish between helpful policy and destructive policy no matter what people are involved.  I think it is wrong to assume that minorities are somehow different from other people or what is good for them would not be good for anybody.  I think it is wrong to compartmentalize people and separate them into groups for purposes of patronization and condescension most especially when that is to get political power, prestige, or enhance personal fortunes.



Never once addressing how telling another race whats good for them is arrogant.  Thanks.




			
				Foxfyre said:
			
		

> And tell me how you are not racially stereotyping me by your assumption (stated quite clearly) that I am white.  And tell me how you are not racially stereotyping by your assumption (stated quite clearly) that non minorities cannot know what is best for minorities.



Never said I wasnt, in fact I was absolutely doing that...So



			
				Foxfyre said:
			
		

> And then please explain how you can support white Democrats in Congress who assume they know exactly what is best for minorities.  While you're at it, then please explain how a President who claims to be a member of a minority race can possibly know what is best for me assuming that I am white?



Straw man...I support Dems (not just white ones) I dont support your assumptions about their assumptions.  

Second point....What?  Did Obama say something was best for you and I missed it.  Strawman



			
				foxfyre said:
			
		

> And finally, please explain how defining people as "white America" and "black America" is not assuming that white people are somehow different from black people in more ways than the color of their skin.  And then explain how it is not racist to look at it that way.



Another strawman but I'll answer...White America IS different than Black America and vise versa.  Racism (I'll repeat it again and again until you get it) RACISM IS THE BELIEF THAT ONE RACE IS SUPERIOR TO ANOTHER!

I dont believe Blacks are superior to whites...THAT would be racist. I hope you understand my point


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 5, 2010)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



I've never said that racism is over.  I do say that the battle has been won for those who choose to accept that truth.

Racism will never be over as long as there are people who are too thin skinned to accept being treated as everybody else is treated.

Racism will never be over as long as some people regard other people as too stupid or too incompetent or too incapable of succeeding or rising above their circumstances unless other people do that for them.

Racism will never be over as long as some people compartmentalize people and see them as 'different' whether that is due to stupidity or ignorance or is due to self serving motives to gain power, prestige, and/or increase personal fortunes.

Racism will never be over as long as people insist that it be alive, at the top, in the front, and see racism in every word, metaphor, symbol, and inference.

Racism will cease to an issue when everybody of every color accepts people for who and what they are and allow everybody to be treated as well or as badly as everybody else without screaming RACISM in the process.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Oct 5, 2010)

ClosedCaption said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



You haven't said anything wrong and the funny thing this, exploitative and racist whites love telling blacks and minorities whats good for them. Malcolm X once said that the racist white man doesn't want to see black people thinking and doing for themselves, taking care of their own problems without help from whites, cleaning up their own neighborhoods and being self sufficient because these racist whites fear that blacks might rise up against them. In fact when blacks do take measures to do for themselves without assistance some whites see it as being racist if it doesn't involve whites, yet these whites will complain that blacks need to get off welfare and looking for handouts from the government, its a contradiction. This line of reasoning isn't limited to blacks its also used against immigrants who come to America and do for self, they're likewise seen as a threat by some people to take over America from Americans, lol.


----------



## eots (Oct 5, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=71pS60UOFl8]YouTube - IM BLACK Y'ALL CB4[/ame]


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Oct 5, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




The battle is far from over, thats what you fail to realize, ask the millions of minorities is it over, lol. Things like this below prove without a doubt that the battle is far from being over:


Racial predatory loans fueled U.S. housing crisis: study | Reuters


----------



## Oscar Wao (Oct 5, 2010)

eots:


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 5, 2010)

eots said:


> YouTube - IM BLACK Y'ALL CB4



 That's one of the funniest parts of that movie


----------



## Rinata (Oct 5, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...



First of all, did you even notice the title of this thread?? That's why my remarks referred to  white people. Secondly, I never said that I do not see a problem with anybody else. Did you ask me?? Or are you just going to assume what you want to about what I think?? 

You seem to have an attitude and I don't understand it. I asked you in a prior post to tell me what reason people have for questioning the prez's religion and place of birth, if racism is not their motive. I thought I was pleasant. Not only did you ignore me, but you came back at me with this. I can only assume that you don't really want to have a productive exchange. Next time, why not just say so??


----------



## Rinata (Oct 5, 2010)

MaggieMae said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > Don't respond to this guy...   Bass is a bigot and frankly, an idiot.
> ...



  You're funny, Maggie.


----------



## Rinata (Oct 5, 2010)

Kat said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...



Of course I know that. It's just that people that grow up in and around Hollyweird seem to be much more inclusive.

I think there are lots of people that have parents that teach them to be racist. I had some first cousins in Minnesota that were as racist as the day is long. My Mom and their Mom were sisters. It was their Dad that taught them to hate everybody. And boy did they!! And the friends they had were just the same. 

Kids will play together and they don't care about color. Any of them. But when a parent tells them not to play with someone of a certain color because they are not good enough, that's where the trouble starts. It's not absurd at all. Some people never figure out that that kind of thinking is wrong.  

I also think that sometimes we grow up and reject our parent's values in favor of our own. The way we are raised has a big impact in forming our values, likes, dislikes, and opinions. We can choose to reject or retain what we grew up with. But the influence is there, how could it not be??


----------



## Rinata (Oct 5, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



It was absolutely brilliant!! What a shame we could never have a new show like that today.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 5, 2010)

Rinata said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



I don't see anywhere in my post where I assumed anything about what you think.  I might slip up once in awhile, but I do try very hard not to do that.  I do comment on what people say.  You were the one who specified white people as being taught to be racists and you did not qualify that with any suggestion that other than white people teach their children to be racists.  I commented on that specific point and explained why I had a problem with that statement.

But then I have a problem will all statements or assumptions or inferences that it is okay for a person of one race to say something but not okay for a person of another race to say the same thing.  I have a problem with people who separate people into races and apply different standards, assumptions, or responsibilities on each.

I think people question the President re his religion and his place of birth because he is so ambiguous and secretive or non commital about both.  I don't think any of the questions have anything to do with race, and I don't think the questions are at all unusual given the power and public visibility of the office of Presidency.  I think anybody who thinks there wouldn't have been similar questions about George W. Bush under the same circumstances is being 100% dishonest.  I could be wrong.  But that is my opinion.

And yeah, you can take it to the bank that I have an attitude about this, because I think until we get a handle on the real facts of racism these days, "Whitey" is gonna continue to "Keep the black folks down" because some 'Whiteys' and some "black folks' profit enormously from that and want it that way and/or some people just plain get off being angry, indignant, and want there to be victimization to use as a club.


----------



## Father Time (Oct 5, 2010)

Oscar Wao said:


> Eat recently FDA-*APPROVED *genetically-modified salmon,



So how is GM food bad?


----------



## Samson (Oct 5, 2010)

Father Time said:


> Oscar Wao said:
> 
> 
> > Eat recently FDA-*APPROVED *genetically-modified salmon,
> ...



You know that a racial thread has jumped the tracks when the debate turns to prejudices of fish species.


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 5, 2010)

White people are taught to be racists? Maybe before, I was raised to not even look at skin color. Both My Parents talked to me more than once about how everyone is a person, and I how I should no judge people based on skin color.

My father told me stories about his racists father and how he never wanted himself, or his kids to be like that.


----------



## Samson (Oct 5, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> White people are taught to be racists? Maybe before, I was raised to not even look at skin color. Both My Parents talked to me more than once about how everyone is a person, and I how I should no judge people based on skin color.
> 
> My father told me stories about his racists father and how he never wanted himself, or his kids to be like that.



Do you realise they feed a special diet to farm raised salmon to increase the red color of their flesh?


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 5, 2010)

Samson said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > White people are taught to be racists? Maybe before, I was raised to not even look at skin color. Both My Parents talked to me more than once about how everyone is a person, and I how I should no judge people based on skin color.
> ...



Who?


----------



## Samson (Oct 5, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Charles_Main said:
> ...




Generally, the salmon are unnamed.


----------



## Ozmar (Oct 5, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> White people are taught to be racists? Maybe before, I was raised to not even look at skin color. Both My Parents talked to me more than once about how everyone is a person, and I how I should no judge people based on skin color.
> 
> My father told me stories about his racists father and how he never wanted himself, or his kids to be like that.



While there are a lot of people who were raised like you, I'm sure there are a lot of people who weren't raised like that. It's interesting that you seem incapable of acknowledging that.


----------



## Father Time (Oct 5, 2010)

Samson said:


> Father Time said:
> 
> 
> > Oscar Wao said:
> ...



You act like this thread had any value in the first place. A discussion on fish or GM food would be an improvement.


----------



## Samson (Oct 5, 2010)

Father Time said:


> You act like this thread had any value in the first place. A discussion on fish or GM food would be an improvement.




You must have missed my posts on PAGE 5"




Samson said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > Who the hell are the "contended"?
> ...


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 5, 2010)

This damn thread was worthless from the start. 

Just think if we started a thread, *Black American HAS LOST it's mind.?*

pfeeeeeesh..Screw that shit.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 5, 2010)

I suppose the premise of the thread was flawed in the eyes of many, but there has been some good discussion here and I would like for there to be a whole lot more of it.  Perhaps not here but I get sooooooooo tired of the whole racism schtick.  I want us all to be free to use the same language, the same symbols, the same metaphors, and hold the same expectations of people regardless of race, creed, or anything else.

I am convinced the war against legalized racism has been won.  We won't eliminate the residual prejudices and bigotry by continuing to fight it.


----------



## eots (Oct 5, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-a5zmIQKrQ]YouTube - Eminem - White America (Lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Oct 6, 2010)

Father Time said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Father Time said:
> ...



So says the oversensitive moron who thinks that article was directed at all whites and ignores that it was addressing a specific group of whites.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 6, 2010)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Father Time said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



Really?  I must have missed the part that made any distinction re a specific group of whites.  What I got from it is that it pretty much stereotyped all white people.  The author certainly didn't provide any analogies or examples to show that there are some white people who don't fit the stereotype.  And he sure strained at gnats to make a case for 'racist remarks' re subjects that a non racist society would not interpret as racist.

I vote to be a non racist society so we don't have to walk on eggs and watch and consider every word and phrase to avoid been stereotyped as the writer in the OP stereotyped white people.  And I think I'm on pretty safe ground to believe that there are people of all colors, races, ethnic groups, and upbringings who would appreciate that also.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Oct 6, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > Father Time said:
> ...



Clearly the article is criticized a select group of whites as the authors is giving examples and not indicting all whites, do you need to have the article dumbed down for you to understand that or are you making the strawman argument that it indicted all whites as a way to dismiss it entirely? There is a lot of truth to that article that expected would make some whites feel jilted but it was not directed at all whites., there is a such thing as context, unless you believe all whites are rightwing Republicans who follow Palin, O'Donnell, Limbaugh and Beck because it was those specific whites the author was addressing.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Oct 6, 2010)

And at the people calling me a racist, lol, I could give a damn less, sorry, I don't speak about race in America from the POV that white people want to believe and hear because I'm not white, I'm black and its always going to be from that POV and I make no apologies for it because some white folk make no apologies for the way they negatively portray black people and even defend it when called out on it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 6, 2010)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...



It's clear to you?  Well it isn't clear to me.  Here is the opening volley from the OP:



> About 12:01 on the afternoon of January 20, 2009, the white American mind began to unravel.
> 
> It had been a pretty good run up to that point. The brains of white folks had been humming along cogently for near on 400 years on this continent, with little sign that any serious trouble was brewing. White people, after all, had managed to invent a spiffy new form of self-government so that all white men (and, eventually, women) could have a say in how white people were taxed and governed. White minds had also nearly universally occupied just about every branch of that government and, for more than two centuries, had kept sole possession of the leadership of its executive branch (whose parsonage, after all, is called the White House).



Please show me where he made any distinction between groups of white people.

Thanks.

While you're working on that I'm gonna catch some Z's.  I figure I'll have time for quite a few of them.


----------



## Father Time (Oct 6, 2010)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> And at the people calling me a racist, lol, I could give a damn less, sorry, I don't speak about race in America from the POV that white people want to believe and hear because I'm not white, I'm black and its always going to be from that POV and I make no apologies for it because some white folk make no apologies for the way they negatively portray black people and even defend it when called out on it.



Oh cut the drama you are indeed a racist, you've once advertised a website that blamed whites for a whole host of problems.


----------



## Flaylo (Oct 6, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...






I just read the link and on the cover this is what I saw, I saw a huge picture with hack jobs from the right.

http://www.villagevoice.com/2010-09-29/news/white-america-has-lost-its-mind/




It couldn't be any more clearer who the author was speaking of, he was shitting on the radical right. Pull your head out of your ass and stop cherry picking.


----------



## Flaylo (Oct 6, 2010)

Father Time said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > And at the people calling me a racist, lol, I could give a damn less, sorry, I don't speak about race in America from the POV that white people want to believe and hear because I'm not white, I'm black and its always going to be from that POV and I make no apologies for it because some white folk make no apologies for the way they negatively portray black people and even defend it when called out on it.
> ...




Charlie isn't a racist, your ass just feels offended at the link he posted and he posted no link blaming whites for anything.


----------



## California Girl (Oct 6, 2010)

Father Time said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > And at the people calling me a racist, lol, I could give a damn less, sorry, I don't speak about race in America from the POV that white people want to believe and hear because I'm not white, I'm black and its always going to be from that POV and I make no apologies for it because some white folk make no apologies for the way they negatively portray black people and even defend it when called out on it.
> ...



Charlie's not a racist. He's a boat rocker. Boat rockers can make other people uncomfortable but that isn't racism.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Oct 6, 2010)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> White America Has Lost Its Mind - Page 1 - News - New York - Village Voice
> 
> 
> Great take on the current political state of country and is truthful, even if it does and will piss some people off.



How did you get "Rep Power: 17", do you hate jews too ? Is that how?


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Oct 6, 2010)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> And at the people calling me a racist, lol, I could give a damn less, sorry, I don't speak about race in America from the POV that white people want to believe and hear because I'm not white, I'm black and its always going to be from that POV and I make no apologies for it because some white folk make no apologies for the way they negatively portray black people and even defend it when called out on it.



It must bug you that the Mexicans are  taking over the  spot you guys  thought you were untiled to.
You be back in  the fields under them  they  dont have any white guilt and wont look to kindly at carrying you around on their backs 



> Clearly the article is criticized a select group of whites as the authors is giving examples and not indicting all whites



About 12:01 on the afternoon of January 20, 2009, the white American mind began to unravel.

White America Has Lost Its Mind - Page 1 - News - New York - Village Voice


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Oct 6, 2010)

Fuck it the site is dragging Fix it yourself 
entitled to not  untiled


----------



## Samson (Oct 6, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> I suppose the premise of the thread was flawed in the eyes of many, but there has been some good discussion here and I would like for there to be a whole lot more of it.  Perhaps not here but I get sooooooooo tired of the whole racism schtick.  I want us all to be free to use the same language, the same symbols, the same metaphors, and hold the same expectations of people regardless of race, creed, or anything else.
> 
> I am convinced the war against legalized racism has been won.  We won't eliminate the residual prejudices and bigotry by continuing to fight it.



Humans use the color of many things to develop prejudice:



> Salmon forage the oceans feeding on colorful crustaceans, plankton and algae, which naturally impart a beautiful shade of pink to their flesh. *But when salmon are farmed, their flesh is an insipid color -- one few consumers would choose*. Salmon growers add two red food dyes -- canthaxanthin (pronounced "can tha zan thin") and its cousin astaxanthin (pronounced "as ta zan thin") -- *to make their catch more appealing*.



The Great Salmon Scam | Insight on the News Newspaper | Find Articles at BNET


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Oct 6, 2010)

Father Time said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > And at the people calling me a racist, lol, I could give a damn less, sorry, I don't speak about race in America from the POV that white people want to believe and hear because I'm not white, I'm black and its always going to be from that POV and I make no apologies for it because some white folk make no apologies for the way they negatively portray black people and even defend it when called out on it.
> ...



You're full of it, I'm far from being a racist, you internal guilt complex causes you to accuse me of being a racist when all I ever did was point out the people who are responsible for the racial problems in this country. Since you have no way of refuting nor denying the truth the only you're going to do is accuse me of being a racist and dismiss an entire article as racist and ignore exactly whom the author was criticizing, again, because you have no way of refuting his exact criticisms with facts, I don't give a damn about your bruised ego and hurt feelings. You cannot accept the fact that a group of past racist and exploitative whites are responsible and are the cause of this country's racial problems and that today's whites benefit from it whether they're racist or not. Some whites today still want to keep up and even bring back some of the racist policies of the past. Deal with it and keep your hurt feelings to yourself, whiner.


----------



## California Girl (Oct 6, 2010)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



I'm sure that either you misworded this or I'm misreading it.... but the way it reads is that blacks don't want an end to racism.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 6, 2010)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> White America Has Lost Its Mind - Page 1 - News - New York - Village Voice
> 
> 
> Great take on the current political state of country and is truthful, even if it does and will piss some people off.






Nobody cares what the Villiage Voice says............radical left slant FTL.



*AP-GfK Poll: Working-class whites shun Dems*

Oct 6, 7:26 AM (ET)

By ALAN FRAM
Google sponsored links 
The Brown Bailout... - Why is Congress playing favorites? And how does this impact you?
BrownBailout.com


WASHINGTON (AP) - Desperate for jobs and cool toward President Barack Obama, working-class whites are flocking to Republicans, turning a group long wary of Democrats into an even bigger impediment to the party's drive to keep control of Congress.

An Associated Press-GfK poll shows whites without four-year college degrees preferring GOP candidates by twice the margin of the last two elections, when Democrats made significant gains in the House and Senate. The poll, conducted last month, found this group favoring GOP hopefuls 58 percent to 36 percent - a whopping 22 percentage-point gap.

In 2008, when Obama won the presidency, they favored GOP congressional candidates by 11 percentage points, according to exit polls of voters. When Democrats won the House and Senate in 2006, the Republican edge was 9 percentage points.

Compared with better-educated whites, working-class whites tend to be older and more conservative - groups that traditionally lean Republican and are uneasy with the young president's activist governing. Their wariness is reinforced by a prolonged economic funk that has disproportionately hurt the working class and shown scant signs of improvement under Obama and Congress' majority Democrats.

My Way News - AP-GfK Poll: Working-class whites shun Dems


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## Dick Tuck (Oct 6, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...



It's pretty clear that no one on the right could really defend the indefensible examples of insanity brought up in that article.  The only card they had left to play was the poor oppressed, white victim, race card.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 6, 2010)

Dick Tuck said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


----------



## Samson (Oct 6, 2010)

California Girl said:


> I'm sure that either you misworded this or I'm misreading it.... but the way it reads is that blacks don't want an end to racism.



Its the racist diners that insist that Salmon is Red about which you should be worried.


----------



## Samson (Oct 6, 2010)

Grilled Candied Salmon



> 3/4 cup genuine maple syrup
> 1/4 cup soy sauce
> 4 (6-ounce) salmon filets or 1 large salmon filet
> 1/4 cup coarsely ground black pepper
> ...


----------



## Dick Tuck (Oct 6, 2010)

Samson said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure that either you misworded this or I'm misreading it.... but the way it reads is that blacks don't want an end to racism.
> ...



Red herring, anyone?


----------



## Rinata (Oct 6, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Yes, you ARE making that assumption. See above!! All I did was stick to the topic. We were talking about whites. You could have asked me. I don't think that at alll!!! Again, why not ask me???  

Lastly, that is not true!!! He's been very open about his religion and place of birth. My feeling is that some people don't want to believe him. How many times does he have to say he was born in Hawaii and he is a Christian?? And please don't say that if it were George Bush that people would question him, too. That man was never criticized by the right for anything. Let's keep it real. What you're really saying is that President Obama is lying.   

I think I'll stop right here. I'm starting to feel as though I'm spitting in the wind.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 6, 2010)

ClosedCaption said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



I noticed Foxfyre missed this...just wanted to make sure


----------



## Father Time (Oct 6, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> Father Time said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...



He used to have a link to a site called whitewatch. It would catalogue all the times a white did something stupid or criminal and blame all whites for it. If he supports that site the conclusions should be obvious.

And stop pretending to be illiterate you damn hack it said white America and whites several dozen fucking times, it didn't specify only the right.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Oct 6, 2010)

Father Time said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > Father Time said:
> ...




Jackass, the entire article is criticizing nothing but the right, so unless you are rightwing and white you have nothing to be whining about, maybe the truth hit home a little too much for you.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 6, 2010)

ClosedCaption said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



First, if you believe other members who express a point of view that you have not expressed are accusing you, please so advise and I'll find something else to do.  Please do not think my explanation of my point of view as all about you.   In all likelihood, unless I name you, what I express won't be about you.

However, in my opinion whenever somebody refers to blacks or whites as a group, they are in fact separating them out as groups.  My objection to that was pertinent to the subject being discussed and not a straw man at all.  To suggest that a black man iknows better what is better for another black man just because the other man is black is about as racist as it gets.   And I pointed out the hypocrisy when it is assumed that Democrats, black or white but mostly white, know what is best for the 'black people' as opposed to say Republicans who is is often assumed do not know what is best for 'black people' or don't care.  I prefer that my elected leaders don't concern themselves about what is better for white people or black people or any other group of people, but rather focus on what is better for all people equally.

Now, the OP expressly targeted white people--not SOME white people, not THOSE white people, not THESE white people but just white people--as having wrong notions about race/black people or whatever.  THAT is what I have been addressing here as I strongly disagree with the thesis of the OP.

And the point I've tried to make that you, Bass, and some others don't seem to get, is that we should not be separating people into black and white or any other hue at all and it is in fact racist to do so.  If we are truly not racist we treat everybody alike regardless of their skin color and we can use the same language, metaphors, symbolism, or characterizations for everybody.

Now unless you address THAT specific point, I will bid you a polite adieu and move on because the continuous circular argument with people who cannot or will not understand really gets tedious after awhile.


----------



## Kat (Oct 6, 2010)

Rinata said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...




The bolded is the biggest bunch of hogwash I have read in a long time. I know for a* FACT* the right criticized Bush. I am on the right...and know hundreds online alone which are, and we ALL criticized him. Sheesh Rin.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 6, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Part of the point that I have been trying to make in fact flat out says that SOME black people and SOME white people absolutely DON'T want and end to racism.  They look for it everywhere, readi it into as many nuances and metaphors and imagery as possible, and if nobody else is bringing it up, they will invariably do so.  Why don't they want an end to racism?  Because it has been such an effective political club and they use it masterfully to increase their own power, prestige, influence, and personal fortunes or they love reveling in righteous indignation.

I'm ready to move on to a color blind society where everybody is treated the same.  I wish everybody else was ready too.


----------



## Samson (Oct 6, 2010)

Dick Tuck said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Blue Heron, anyone?


----------



## Kat (Oct 6, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...




Me too, but I don't think it is going to happen. For some reason, people enjoy it too much.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 6, 2010)

Foxfyre still doesn't know the definition of racist.  So he just throws it all over hoping that something sticks.  The def of racist is when some believes one race is superior over another. Period.


----------



## The T (Oct 6, 2010)

*White America Has Lost Its Mind *

*Got it ACE?*


----------



## Rinata (Oct 6, 2010)

Kat said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Sheesh, Kat!!!  I really have to say that I firmly believe what I said. I think Bush got away with a lot. For some reason, the right does not take their own to task. It's like every single thing Obama does is criticized. Bush could have stolen every piece of Halloween candy from the trick or treaters in Crawford, and some excuse would have been made. That is really what I have observed.


----------



## The T (Oct 6, 2010)

ClosedCaption said:


> Foxfyre still doesn't know the definition of racist. So he just throws it all over hoping that something sticks. The def of racist is when some believes one race is superior over another. Period.


 
Really? Promise?


----------



## Kat (Oct 6, 2010)

ClosedCaption said:


> Foxfyre still doesn't know the definition of racist.  So he just throws it all over hoping that something sticks.  The def of racist is when some believes one race is superior over another. Period.



When did Foxfyre becoem a he? Shows just what you DON'T know.


----------



## Kat (Oct 6, 2010)

Rinata said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



With all due respect Rin, you happen to be wrong. There are people on this very forum that I have talked with even privately, that have taken Bush to task MANY times. 
The right as a general rule are conservative. We ALL know Bush was/is not. I promise you I have absolutely no reason to lie, and I am telling you ''we'' had plenty to say about Bush.
I don't know any person on the right that I have read or spoken to about Bush, that was not very disappointed in him. 
He was criticized by the right for his spending.
He was criticized by the right over his doing nothing about our borders.
I could go on..


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 6, 2010)

ClosedCaption said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



The problem here is not racsim in and of itself. The issue is how some on the black side of the debate have been profiting, even making a living off perceived racism.
Victim status for blacks is a cottage industry. 
How many companies and groups have been shaken down by the likes of Jesse Jackson and Al Sharpton. Not to mention the self hating white liberal intelligencia that has helped implement the rules of PC Speech.
The term "racism" has been used and overused to the point where it has lost all meaning.
Screaming "racsim" has gone down the road of the Boy( even that word in the minds of some is racist) Who Cried Wolf.
PC Speech codes have gotten so bad that last year, my friend and I are sitting in a sports bar watching the Giants. Giants runningback Ahmad Bradshaw rips off a big run after being nearly stopped at the line. I yell, "atta boy Bradshaw" and there was a couple of black guys that give me a dirty look.. My reaction is "what the fuck is your problem?".....
It didn't go anywhere. 
The point is there is hypersensitivity among some black people. 
There are blacks that believe everything is about race and they also think that there is a racist lurking under every bed.
At the end of the day, I don't give a shit what these people think.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 6, 2010)

ClosedCaption said:


> Foxfyre still doesn't know the definition of racist.  So he just throws it all over hoping that something sticks.  The def of racist is when some believes one race is superior over another. Period.



Yep.  And it is manifested every time "Whitey" thinks it is necessary to provide for the "black man" who can't possibly succeed without 'Whitey's' help.  Is that not considering oneself 'superior' to another?

And a black person is too wounded and fragile to be talked to like any other person, so we have to be REAL careful about the words and symbols and be VERY indignant at politically incorrect language around a black person.  After all he or she is totally unable to put anything into its proper perspective and is unable to understand that everything isn't about him or her.  So yeah white people are obviously more superior than blacks because they aren't so 'fragile', right?

I could go on, but I don't think you're hearing the argument.

The argument that was made without using ad hominem insults as you just did.

*And disclaimer to reassure those who aren't cognitively impaired:  * Since I DON'T consider black people or white people or brown people or yellow people or red skinned people or any combination of skin colors to be inferior to anybody else by virtue of their race, the argument I HAVE been making is that racism ceases when everybody treats everybody like everybody else.



Do have a great evening.


----------



## Father Time (Oct 6, 2010)

ClosedCaption said:


> Foxfyre still doesn't know the definition of racist.  So he just throws it all over hoping that something sticks.  The def of racist is when some believes one race is superior over another. Period.



So under your definition the following aren't racist

Believing all blacks like fried chicken, watermelon and basketball
Believing all Asians know karate


----------



## The T (Oct 6, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre still doesn't know the definition of racist. So he just throws it all over hoping that something sticks. The def of racist is when some believes one race is superior over another. Period.
> ...


 




> *Yep. And it is manifested ewery time "Whitey" thinks it is necessary to provide for the "black man" who can't possibly succeed without 'Whitey's' help. Is that not considering oneself 'superior' to another?*




They tell this to everyone. They aren't SQUAT without BIG Government's help. It is the Statist Democrat's BIG LIE.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 6, 2010)

The T said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



You can't read a lot of the excellent essays of Thomas Sowell and Walter Williams before you really start putting it all in perspective.  There is nothing to condone slavery and I imagine you couldn't find a dozen idiots in all of America who believe it should ever be legalized by anybody again.   There is nothing to condone segregation or marginalizing people because of the color of their skin.

But American soil once ran red with the blood of patriots willing to die to free the slaves, and many other brave men and women fell on their swords to fight through legislation that would end all discrimination.  We had our necessary time with Affirmative Action to break down the last vestiges of resistance.  That war has been fought at great price and has been won.

Now it is time to just accept people as people.  Black people or Hispanic people or Muslim people or all people should learn to laugh and take no more offense at stereotypical images than do the British or Japanese or Chinese or Irish or Italians or Yankees or East Indians or Rednecks or Southerners take offense at some of the characatures used to tease or gently poke fun at them.

When we can get to that point, we will have finally achieved a non-racist society.  As long as there are those determined to keep the grudges and hatemongering and sense of entitlement going though, it will remain alive and well.


----------



## The T (Oct 6, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


 
And the still more ODD action was those that also fought and shed their blood...even though they were thought of as lesser humans...and they fought for the same ideal...[LIBERTY], and that would have been the slaves...ODD how Human blood no matter the melatonin content in the skin...still is the same in regard to Human Liberty as to Tyrants?

Very good POST here. I only hope some will learn from history...and dare NOT repeat it.

Dr. Sowell, and Dr. Williams are wonderful, _*Americans*_. It's a shame that so many _ignore_ their speech.

*I* am a huge fan.


----------



## Ozmar (Oct 7, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Are you kidding? Rednecks and Southerners take some of the biggest offense at stereotypes. They like to stereotype and laugh amongst themselves, but God forbid an outsider make fun of them. And then in the South, if a black makes fun of a white, the white person gets _really_ up in arms like "how dare that uppity n*gger say that to me!"

There is a double standard. Southerners also hate and take huge offense to being made fun of by Yankees. Rednecks take offense to being made fun of by outsiders. There's a lot more to this dynamic than you readily admit.


----------



## The T (Oct 7, 2010)

Ozmar said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...


 
Say what? WTF Are you talking about?


----------



## Ozmar (Oct 7, 2010)

The T said:


> Ozmar said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I would state the obvious, that I articulated what I meant in plain English, but I imagine that is a tough concept for you to follow.


----------



## The T (Oct 7, 2010)

Ozmar said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > Ozmar said:
> ...


 
Do *YOU* _SPEAK_ for "ALL SOUTHERNERS?

I'm Afraid that _YOU DON'T...and are stuck in some 1940's, 1950's, 1960's 70's _timewarp...and SHOW your fucking _idiocy._


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 7, 2010)

Ozmar uses what I call 'excessive generalization' 

I have friends I spend as little time with as possible because they are soooooo thin skinned that you can't say much of anything in a colorful way or poke good natured fun at all without them taking offense.  It is pretty joyless and wearying to be around them.

There is a HUGE difference, however, between malicious stereoyping such as "all rednecks are racist" when it is intended as it is stated.  That is as offensive to me as saying that "all black people like watermelon."  I mean there is a difference between that and good natured teasing.

But, when it is said as good natured teasing to recognize the stereotype:  "Well all rednecks are racist, doncha know" or "all black people like watermelon doncha know", I think no normal person would take any kind of offense at that.  My own family is so multi racial and so religiously ecumenical and so politically diverse that we couldn't tell any jokes at all if anybody was thin skinned.

And as long as there are those who look for any word, inflection, nuance, illustration, or imagery to use as an excuse to scream RACIST!!!!!!, racism will remain very much alive and well in this country because there are people who are very interested in making sure that it does.

I think the OP was the kind of thing that does exactly that.


----------



## The T (Oct 7, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> Ozmar uses what I call 'excessive generalization'
> 
> I have friends I spend as little time with as possible because they are soooooo thin skinned that you can't say much of anything in a colorful way or poke good natured fun at all without them taking offense. It is pretty joyless and wearying to be around them.
> 
> ...


 
This Board tells me I am not allowed to REP you right now...Just as well...You have it anyway.

OZMAR is just being stupid and stereo typical...without a clue.

Good Post.


----------



## Ozmar (Oct 7, 2010)

The T said:


> Ozmar said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...





Foxfyre said:


> Ozmar uses what I call 'excessive generalization'
> 
> I have friends I spend as little time with as possible because they are soooooo thin skinned that you can't say much of anything in a colorful way or poke good natured fun at all without them taking offense.  It is pretty joyless and wearying to be around them.
> 
> ...





The T said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ozmar uses what I call 'excessive generalization'
> ...



The only ones that make stupid generalizations are you fools. 


Florida isn't really the south, so I don't see why you're bitching.

But judging by your reactions, I rest my case you thin-skinned nitwits.


----------



## Kat (Oct 7, 2010)

Ozmar said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...



That's the stupidest thing I ever heard. I am a southerner..and all you say there would definitely be a lie.
Oh. And I am married to a Yankee....one that lives in the south with me..and loves it here.


----------



## Kat (Oct 7, 2010)

Ozmar said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > Ozmar said:
> ...



uh huh. Florida is ''up north''.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 7, 2010)

Thanks Ozmar.  Since you seem to be out of ammunition other than personal insults and ad hominem, I'll happily take that as the evidence that my (and Mr T's) argument won the day.   When you can't dispute the argument but attack the person making it, I figure I won.  

Do have a great evening.


----------



## Ozmar (Oct 7, 2010)

Kat said:


> Ozmar said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Now I know you're not being truthful.


----------



## The T (Oct 7, 2010)

Ozmar said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > Ozmar said:
> ...


 
Since when? You are a fucking idiot.

Thin skinned how? Showing what a fucking _Rascist piece of SHIT you are?_
You have no clue...and operate in the Rascist Democrat/Statist mold.

Congratulations.


----------



## Ozmar (Oct 7, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> Thanks Ozmar.  Since you seem to be out of ammunition other than personal insults and ad hominem, I'll happily take that as the evidence that my (and Mr T's) argument won the day.   When you can't dispute the argument but attack the person making it, I figure I won.
> 
> Do have a great evening.



You began with the ad hominem, and I returned the favor. The fact that you would take such offense at any suggestion of sensitivity on the part of southerners proves I am correct. If it wasn't a big deal, you wouldn't have overreacted.


----------



## Kat (Oct 7, 2010)

Ozmar said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Ozmar said:
> ...



You know nothing. And I don't lie. No reason to.


----------



## Ozmar (Oct 7, 2010)

The T said:


> Ozmar said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...


Ad hominem. Southerners do not constitute a race, and I am not racist for simply stating that there are racists in the south. Enough with your ad hominem circular reasoning. Idiot.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 7, 2010)

Hmmm.  Well I dunno Kat.  It doesn't go quiiiiiiite as far south as Texas does.  So I guess in his mind that makes it Yankeeland despite all those southern states that butt up against it.


----------



## Kat (Oct 7, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> Hmmm.  Well I dunno Kat.  It doesn't go quiiiiiiite as far south as Texas does.  So I guess in his mind that makes it Yankeeland despite all those southern states that butt up against it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 7, 2010)

LOL.  Anybody have the patience to explain the definition of ad hominem to Ozmar?  Naw.  It's late.  I've got a great movie to watch to put me to sleep.

Good night everybody.


----------



## Ozmar (Oct 7, 2010)

Ad hominem- to the man. You shout out that I'm a racist, hoping to derail the original argument, which is that southerners can be every bit as oversensitive as the blacks you disparage. Judging by the reactions in this thread, I am correct.

As southerners do not constitute a race, I am not racist.


----------



## Flaylo (Oct 7, 2010)

I don't this shit with Foxfyre, she thinks black people are keeping racism alive by talking about it and that the battle has already been won, she must not be a black person. She doesn't understand black people not a bit.


----------



## Ozmar (Oct 7, 2010)

I just want to know how stating that Southerner's can be prejudiced, and are very sensitive when criticized by others about their Southernness is a racist statement. Furthermore, in a place like the South with its racial history, and many older folks who are still alive and were adamantly against integration and civil rights, how is it racist or disingenuous to state that there are still a lot of people in the South that will get very snappy at the idea of the Uppity Negro?

It's not like some magic wand erased all those old feelings.


----------



## Samson (Oct 7, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> And as long as there are those who look for any word, inflection, nuance, illustration, or imagery to use as an excuse to scream RACIST!!!!!!, racism will remain very much alive and well in this country because there are people who are very interested in making sure that it does
> 
> I think the OP was the kind of thing that does exactly that.



REALLY????!!!!

After only 19 pages, you've already concluded this?


----------



## Flaylo (Oct 7, 2010)

California Girl said:


> topspin said:
> 
> 
> > Cali spinster you don't need to be called racist as a group, yall make it painfully obvious when you open your ditzy piehole.
> ...




See, I wasn't the only one to know what you are.


----------



## California Girl (Oct 7, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > topspin said:
> ...



Yea, the borg operate as one. You're a fucking little moron, so is tailspin. Please do stick together - nice for you to have some company. You guys can wipe each other's drool.

FYI: Tailspin calls our military 'baby killers'. Yep, you two should get on great.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Oct 7, 2010)

What's really silly is an expectation that a racial group, who've had the experience that African-Americans have had for almost 500 years in this country, are being thin skinned about racism, either real or perceived.  The article shows the the idiotic statements of Ingram, and some expectation that all of a sudden blacks should just get over it.  The idiocy of the use of the term "******" being OK, because some blacks use it, is further ignorance to understand the difference between a coping mechanism and a denigration of someone to being less than fully human.

Do people really believe that blacks today receive equal justice under the law?  Equal opportunity in getting jobs and promotions?  Economic parity, based on merit?  How many times have you heard a white person claim that the only reason someone got a job was because they're black, instead of their skill.  How can people have things both ways.  The bullshit boogieman of affirmative action has become one of those subtle forms of bigotry.

Do people really not believe that things as subtle as having a slight Ebonics accent won't effect some apartment manger decide to tell someone that an apartment has already been rented, or some HR manager tell someone to just send a resume instead of coming in for an interview.  

There was some solid research done at UofMD a few years back that demonstrated that a person having a black sounding name was less than three times as likely to be given an interview, when all other things were taken into consideration were made equal on a submitted resume.  Study suggests bias against 'black' names on resumes | HR Magazine | Find Articles at BNET

So don't give me that bullshit that writing an article titled "White America Has Lost Its Mind" is in anyway equivalent to the racism, thankfully softer, that African-Americans have to live through every day.  The people who need to lighten up aren't African-Americans, who coped in this article using humor, but white Americans.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 7, 2010)

> Yep. And it is manifested every time "Whitey" thinks it is necessary to provide for the "black man" who can't possibly succeed without 'Whitey's' help. Is that not considering oneself 'superior' to another?



the NAACP is a black org that helps blacks.  That isn't whiteys help.  And govt help isn't whiteys help either.  Unless govt is just white folks.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Oct 7, 2010)

ClosedCaption said:


> > Yep. And it is manifested every time "Whitey" thinks it is necessary to provide for the "black man" who can't possibly succeed without 'Whitey's' help. Is that not considering oneself 'superior' to another?
> 
> 
> 
> the NAACP is a black org that helps blacks.  That isn't whiteys help.  And govt help isn't whiteys help either.  Unless govt is just white folks.



The NAACP helps America.  It helps us come further to our stated ideals.  For this they're often ridiculed by whites as being "racist."  Go figure.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 7, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> I don't this shit with Foxfyre, she thinks black people are keeping racism alive by talking about it and that the battle has already been won, she must not be a black person. She doesn't understand black people not a bit.



She believes in a world that will not ever exist.  Ppl will always be catorgorized as long as we have eyes.  Catagorizing ethnicity is racist in her eyes.  Funny because that would mean saying one is fat and another is skinny isn't sizeist...or is it?  Or tall from short isn't being a heightist...or is it? 

She dreams of an impossible world and until all humans don't see skin color the world is wrong.  It's an impossible goal but hey, we all can dream can't we?


----------



## Big Bad Bob (Oct 7, 2010)

Dick Tuck said:


> LMAO at this gem:
> 
> Schlessinger almost immediately went to, "A lot of blacks voted for Obama simply 'cause he was half-black."
> 
> ...




*Yes, many white people have totally lost their minds, and YOU are here to prove it!*


----------



## California Girl (Oct 7, 2010)

ClosedCaption said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > I don't this shit with Foxfyre, she thinks black people are keeping racism alive by talking about it and that the battle has already been won, she must not be a black person. She doesn't understand black people not a bit.
> ...



Just so you know, it is absolutely fucking moronic to talk about what another individual 'believes' or 'dreams'. 

And, your last paragraph makes absolutely no fucking sense. You're making yourself look like an idiot. Just sayin'.


----------



## Flaylo (Oct 7, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Why can't you just shut up for one time in your life and admit you're wrong instead of making it your obsession to keep coming after me? I tried making with your stupid retarded ass but you had to keep it going and I can do this all day with you, you will not win.


----------



## Samson (Oct 7, 2010)

California Girl said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Flaylo said:
> ...




Are you still over here entertaining yourself by poking the morons with a sharp stick until they return to SF....

Damn I wish I had more time to join you this week.


----------



## California Girl (Oct 7, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Flaylo said:
> ...



  Resorting to the 'shut up' whine AGAIN? It's not my concern if you choose to side with the moron who thinks you're a baby killer. That was your choice. 

And, just so you know, it's the internet, honey.... there are no 'winners'.  You are one dumbass boy.


----------



## Flaylo (Oct 7, 2010)

California Girl said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Flaylo said:
> ...




This is all California Girl has, she likes to bitch and complain about the person but not the topic, if I post a link talking about Tea Bastards she'll attack me and not say shit about the link, she's this board's Michelle Malkin.


----------



## Samson (Oct 7, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...






Oh shit......she called someone "Honey....."


----------



## Dick Tuck (Oct 7, 2010)

Race still matters

 The median household of color has $0.15 for every
dollar of White wealth (Oliver, 1995).
 Poverty disproportionately affects children of color:
61% of Latino children, 60% of Black children, and
30% of Asian children live in low&#8208;income families.
The figure for Whites is 26% (NCCP, 2009).
 35.6% of children of color are raised in single&#8208;parent
households, compared to 19.6% of White children (US
Census, 2008).
 Blacks and Latinos were 2 to 3 times more likely to
receive a subprime loan, and are more likely to be in
foreclosure (NCRC, 2007).
 While 75% of Whites own their own homes, only
59.5% of Asians, 49.1% of Latinos, and 47.4% of Blacks
do (US Census, 2008).
 Even among borrowers with the highest FICO scores
(720 or higher), 13.5% of Latino and 12.8% of Blacks
received high&#8208;cost loans, compared to 2.6% of Whites.
(Federal Reserve Bank of SF, 2009).​


----------



## Liability (Oct 7, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...




Actually, Fail-low, she nailed your ass.

The Tea Party is a topic WELL above your severely limited ability to comprehend.

And if an asshole such as you refers to them as "Tea Bastards" or "Tea Baggers," then you have no justification for worrying about HOW you get responded to, you stupid dipshit.

So, go pound salt up your ass.  You are a lightweight.  You are an ineffectual spokesturd for the liberal cause.  People laugh AT you for a reason.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 7, 2010)

California Girl said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Flaylo said:
> ...



Well she said she is ready to move to a color blind society.  That will never happen as long as ppl have eyes.  

And the reason you're confused about my last paragraph is because it's not a paragraph its a sentence.


----------



## Flaylo (Oct 7, 2010)

Liability said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



If she nailed me as you claim, what the fuck are you talking for you cocksmoking dodo chaser? I kick her dumbass all around this forum because I feel like it and your Tea Bastard ass can be the next one if you want. California Girl talks a big game with her mouth as hasn't learned that she shouldn't write a check her dumbass can't cash. All of you Tea Bastard worshipping get your asses whipped daily, whether its by me or some other poster here not blinded by your bullshit.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 7, 2010)

Father Time said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre still doesn't know the definition of racist.  So he just throws it all over hoping that something sticks.  The def of racist is when some believes one race is superior over another. Period.
> ...


Those are stereotypes. Same as those which disparage white southerners as incestuous or poeple of Italian descent all belonging to the mob....It goes on and on.
The bottom line is the liberal elites and others who enrich themselves on groupism and victimology, keep these things in front of the public to maintan their own self importance.
After all, if there were no poltical correctness and no one to shout "racism" everytime somebody farts, how would the Jacksons and Sharptons of the world make a living?


----------



## Full-Auto (Oct 7, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > Flaylo said:
> ...



LOL  did you need kleenex or kotex?  You are certainly in the top ten of drama queens.  Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Dick Tuck (Oct 7, 2010)

thereisnospoon said:


> Father Time said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



That argument would only make sense if there weren't so many examples of so much disparity in law, economics, jobs, etc. that can only be explained by skin color or ethnicity.


----------



## 007 (Oct 7, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> If she nailed me as you claim, what the fuck are you talking for you cocksmoking dodo chaser? I kick her dumbass all around this forum because I feel like it and your Tea Bastard ass can be the next one if you want. California Girl talks a big game with her mouth as hasn't learned that she shouldn't write a check her dumbass can't cash. All of you Tea Bastard worshipping get your asses whipped daily, whether its by me or some other poster here not blinded by your bullshit.



What kind of drugs is THIS mother fucking jerk off on? ...


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 7, 2010)

Flaylo doesn't seem to like people calling Bass out on his racist commentary.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Oct 7, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> Flaylo doesn't seem to like people calling Bass out on his racist commentary.



Funny, but I don't mind it.  It brings to light the new Orwellian right wing meme that anti-racism is racism, in order to live with their own racism.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 7, 2010)

Dick Tuck said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Flaylo doesn't seem to like people calling Bass out on his racist commentary.
> ...



Anyone who was anti racism wouldn't think in terms of race. 

Why does it matter to you people what color someone's skin is or their ethnicity? They are human beings.


----------



## California Girl (Oct 7, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> Flaylo doesn't seem to like people calling Bass out on his racist commentary.



Actually, nor do I. Bass isn't racist. He rocks the racial boat - that is not racism. That is about making people confront race. That's not a bad thing and we should not be afraid of it. In my opinion, Charlie has seen the ugly face of racism up front and personal and that impact on how he views the world. I haven't, and that impacts on my view. Unless you have walked in the shoes of a minority, I doubt that any of us can truly understand it. However, we can work to understand it, and ensure that we - and the generations that come after us - are better people. 

That is why I dislike the Democrats attitude to race - because they constantly use race as a weapon against opponents. That is disgraceful, in my opinion. Treating minorities as a 'pet project' is disgraceful. We should work to get past this whole concept of 'minorities' and 'black communities' or any other dividing ideology and see people as Americans.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Oct 7, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



That makes no sense.  It's like saying that those who are anti-crime shouldn't think in terms of exposing crime.



> Why does it matter to you people what color someone's skin is or their ethnicity? They are human beings.



It shouldn't.  But it does, in very real and measurable terms.   I've listed several earlier.  Racism still exists in our country to the extent that there's measurable discord with how people are treated.  Let me repeat just one set of metrics, that I posted:

      Race still matters

    &#8226; The median household of color has $0.15 for every
    dollar of White wealth (Oliver, 1995).
    &#8226; Poverty disproportionately affects children of color:
    61% of Latino children, 60% of Black children, and
    30% of Asian children live in low&#8208;income families.
    The figure for Whites is 26% (NCCP, 2009).
    &#8226; 35.6% of children of color are raised in single&#8208;parent
    households, compared to 19.6% of White children (US
    Census, 2008).
    &#8226; Blacks and Latinos were 2 to 3 times more likely to
    receive a subprime loan, and are more likely to be in
    foreclosure (NCRC, 2007).
    &#8226; While 75% of Whites own their own homes, only
    59.5% of Asians, 49.1% of Latinos, and 47.4% of Blacks
    do (US Census, 2008).
    &#8226; Even among borrowers with the highest FICO scores
    (720 or higher), 13.5% of Latino and 12.8% of Blacks
    received high&#8208;cost loans, compared to 2.6% of Whites.
    (Federal Reserve Bank of SF, 2009).


----------



## Ozmar (Oct 7, 2010)

I still want an answer: How am I racist for suggesting that Southerners get riled and oversensitive when someone makes fun of their Southernness? For suggesting that racism still exists in a place where it has historically existed, and that the South is in denial?

All this talk of Black people being oversensitive, but when I use an example that involves a group of White people, I get attacked post after post and accused of being a racist for even suggesting it. Why are Black people the focal point of this notion of oversensitivity to criticism? Isn't just as bad that when push comes to shove a lot of White people will cry "racism?"


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Oct 7, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> Flaylo doesn't seem to like people calling Bass out on his racist commentary.




Maybe because I'm not a racist and you're just oversensitive to any discussions on race that involve saying whites are wrong.


----------



## Ozmar (Oct 7, 2010)

Again, judging by the reaction to me even questioning the sensitivities of Whites, I get accused of being racist. Yet it's okay to spew out that Blacks are oversensitive, and that's not "racist."


----------



## Kat (Oct 7, 2010)

Ozmar said:


> *I still want an answer: How am I racist for suggesting that Southerners get riled and oversensitive when someone makes fun of their Southernness*? For suggesting that racism still exists in a place where it has historically existed, and that the South is in denial?
> 
> All this talk of Black people being oversensitive, but when I use an example that involves a group of White people, I get attacked post after post and accused of being a racist for even suggesting it. Why are Black people the focal point of this notion of oversensitivity to criticism? Isn't just as bad that when push comes to shove a lot of White people will cry "racism?"




I don't think you are racist for saying that about southerners. I think you are completely ignorant.


----------



## Ozmar (Oct 7, 2010)

Kat said:


> Ozmar said:
> 
> 
> > *I still want an answer: How am I racist for suggesting that Southerners get riled and oversensitive when someone makes fun of their Southernness*? For suggesting that racism still exists in a place where it has historically existed, and that the South is in denial?
> ...



I will use your hypothesis whenever any ignoramus makes a claim that blacks are over-sensitive about racism, because you have proven my point. Instead of arguing why I am wrong, you just attack with an ad hominem. If you think I am mistaken, you should state why with a valid argument.


----------



## Kat (Oct 7, 2010)

Ozmar said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Ozmar said:
> ...



Says who? You? Guess what? I am a grown up. I can decide for myself what I will or will not post. 
I can't help it if you are ignorant...your problem..not mine sugah.


----------



## Ozmar (Oct 7, 2010)

Kat said:


> Ozmar said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...



That is not a response. That is a deflection. More to the point, it proves my point with your predictable reaction to the South being criticized.


----------



## Kat (Oct 7, 2010)

Ozmar said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Ozmar said:
> ...



Newp. It proves your predictability. You know you are wrong. You know you have no clue what you are talking about, but just won't own up.


----------



## Rinata (Oct 7, 2010)

Kat said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...



I don't think I would compare you to the people I am talking about. You appear to be very reasonable, while others on this site do not. Another exception is Lumpy. In any case, I thank you for being so honest, and especially, for being cordial.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 7, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Flaylo doesn't seem to like people calling Bass out on his racist commentary.
> ...



Thanks for the first paragraph!

Second paragraph, that will never happen, as long as people have eyes they will divide ppl into groups i.e. black, white, fat, skinny, tall, short etc.  It's nice to think that world will ever exist but you have to know that it will not.  No one ever says that identifying Italians from the Scots is divisive...Or the Irish from the Jews is divisive.  The only time the word divisive comes up is when talking about blacks and whites.

I never hear anyone use them as an example of divisiveness...Why?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 7, 2010)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Flaylo doesn't seem to like people calling Bass out on his racist commentary.
> ...



You are one of the biggest racists on this board. With almost every issue you talk about is about whats wrong with "whites."

You're obsessed with race and then somehow think you are better than other people obsessed with race. Race doesn't matter a hill of beans. Get over it.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Oct 7, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> Race doesn't matter a hill of beans. Get over it.



Whatever it is you're smoking, I hope you brought enough for the whole class.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Oct 7, 2010)

ClosedCaption said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



pssst...California Girl....deja vu all over again?


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 7, 2010)

Rinata said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



Sh*t.  I just typed out a detailed commentary on this and it vanished into thin air and I couldn't recapture it.  So here goes again.

Kat is right about most of the folks on the right being disappointed with President Bush who did some good things but did other things ineffectively or wrongly.  We hated his Senior Prescription Bill.  We were angry when he sided with the environmental wackos re global warming.  We were pretty well split on One Child Left Behind, frustrated with his incompetent prosecution of the war, frustrated with his inability to rein in a spendthrift GOP majority in Congress.  We were angry with his failure to push serious immigration reform that did not include amnesty for illegals already here (which in my opinion is why it never got off the ground at all.)

When (the rhetorical) we hang out with like minded folks and listen/read mostly those who are also like minded, our perspecitive can be severely skewed to one point of view rendering us incapable of seeing or appreciating any other as having any merit whatsoever.

I think that is true of political figures, parties, or ideologies.

And I think it is true of racism.  Those who refuse to even look at, much less consider and or discuss any other point of view than what they have been conditioned to believe are generally going to hold some strong prejudices and are going to get at least some of it wrong.

My own work, neighborhood, church, family, and social circles are so racially, poliitically, ecumenically, and socioeconomically diverse, that I get all sides.  Makes my head swim sometimes, but I think it is a healthy thing.

So bottom line, racial prejudices and disparities still exist, but there are any number of explanations and reasons for that and any number of opinions on what will correct that.  The discussion about race should include them all, and just accusing or drawing incorrect assumptions or blaming people only aggravates the problems.

Also I believe there are people who do not want us to have the discussion at all, and who actively seek to ensure that the injustices and disparities continue.  And I think they do this because they do it to increase their own influence, power, prestige, and personal fortunes.  And I think that is evil.


----------



## Rinata (Oct 7, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...



I agree completely. But I have to say that I don't have the slightest idea how to change it. I've only tried to live my life in a good way and treat all people with dignity and respect. I have fallen short more than once, but I think it's the best way we can try to change things.

In any case, we don't have control over anybody's actions but our own. If our neighbor does not feel the same, I really don't know what can be done. I know it's going to take someone a lot smarter than I am.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 7, 2010)

Rinata said:


> I agree completely. But I have to say that I don't have the slightest idea how to change it. I've only tried to live my life in a good way and treat all people with dignity and respect. I have fallen short more than once, but I think it's the best way we can try to change things.
> 
> In any case, we don't have control over anybody's actions but our own. If our neighbor does not feel the same, I really don't know what can be done. I know it's going to take someone a lot smarter than I am.



We do not have any control over our neighbor's attitudes, I agree.  I disagree that we have no control over the sociopolitical and socioeconomic policies that result in injustices and perpetuate disparities that would not otherwise exist.  If we do not have the conversation and than convert the truths we learn to public policy, we will likely continue to lose whole generations of kids, doom more societies to chronic unemployment and substandard education and living, and people will continue to enhance their own power, prestige, influence, and personal fortunes by perpetuating that.  Or they will continue to do it out of ignorance.

I say what we have done for the last fifty years has not worked, has not helped, and is making it worse.  I want to have the conversation so we can stop doing what doesn't work, doesn't help, and makes it worse.


----------



## California Girl (Oct 7, 2010)

Rinata said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



You're a nasty mouthed bitch. You treat 'all people with dignity and respect'? Oh, really? Remind me again.... what was it you said about my deceased fiance? Was that respectful? Was your other comment - the crack about me still being in mourning? Was that respectful? Like fuck it was, you fat assed lying bitch. You're a joke. 

And, for your second paragraph.... a fucking brick is smarter than you.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Oct 7, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



calling me racist ad-naseum isn't going to make it true jackass.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 7, 2010)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...



No. However, you constantly starting threads on race does.


----------



## Rinata (Oct 7, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



There is really something wrong with you. You really need help.


----------



## California Girl (Oct 7, 2010)

Rinata said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



Sweet of you to care. Worry about your own messed up mentality, fatso.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Oct 7, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



Discussing race makes one a racist????  Interesting gyration, I give you an 9.5 for level of difficulty.  Too bad you fell on your ass on the landing, so you only get a 2 for execution.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 7, 2010)

I'll ask again, Why are blacks the only race expected to "just be american"?  No one says that identifying yourself as Irish is divise or Jewish Organizations are racist.  But for some strange reason blacks are wrong....


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 7, 2010)

ClosedCaption said:


> I'll ask again, Why are blacks the only race expected to "just be american"?  No one says that identifying yourself as Irish is divise or Jewish Organizations are racist.  But for some strange reason blacks are wrong....



I personally expect all Americans to just be Americans and I don't expect any Americans to claim entitlement by virtue of his her race, ethnic origin, country of origin or any other criteria.

I am guessing that you would consider any organization for the advancement of white people to be racist.  Would you not?  You wouldn't have a problem with that?

Well if we want to eliminate racism in this country, we should see a problem with that for everybody.

"Irish" isn't a race.  "Jewish" isn't a race.  I have no problem with anybody of any skin color identifying himself/herself as descending from the Irish or the Italians or the Greek or the Kenyans or the Ethiopians or Egyptians or Australia or whatever.  I have no problem with anybody celebrating their heritage or attributing certain characteristics to that.   I DO have a problem with any American seeing himself/herself as Irish first or Jewish first and American second.  And I have a HUGE problem with folks who think that entitles them to have other people accommodate them by virtue of such characteristics.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 7, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > I'll ask again, Why are blacks the only race expected to "just be american"?  No one says that identifying yourself as Irish is divise or Jewish Organizations are racist.  But for some strange reason blacks are wrong....
> ...



Advancement of Whites is not a problem as long as they dont seek to hold me down.  There are Jewish orgs right now that no one mentions at all.  Hell they have their own dam state.  Blacks just have the NAACP and white ppl are shitting bricks like it's unfair because you're being oppressed.

How about this....You arent, havent and wont be oppressed.  Whites still run everything BUT the NAACP.  And you cry and moan about it like it effects you AT ALL.  I'm tired of all the crying from whites who have never been treated like shit telling others why they should get over being treated like shit from their high horses.

Jews have their own dam State, Italians celebrate their heritage, The Irish celebrate theirs and everyone celebrates St Pattys day....But when February rolls around here comes the bullshit about "Why do we need a black history month, why cant it just be AMERICAN history"

Its' such bullshit...


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 7, 2010)

ClosedCaption said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


If you are black and if you think you are being poppressed I have a newsflash for you. It is other black people that are doing the oppressing. It is people like the Jacksons and Sharptons who constantly remind black people that they are victims of white racism. These guys make a living off keeping blacks at odds with other racial groups. The other disgusting aspect of racial victimology is that black people who have achieved middle and upper class success and have enjoyed the beneifts of their hard work are somehow "not black enough" or "have forgotten where they came from". Their children, who use standard English dialect are accused by other blacks of "trying to sound white" or even so low as to be called "uppity *******". I hate that!!!!!......Unfortunately you need to get beyond your belief that the NAACP is there to be an advocate for you. The NAACP went from a legitimate organization dedicated to helping black people to a self promoting for- profit politcical organization that makes it's bones by spreading the message that all black people are victims.
Open your eyes. Don't let anyone else tell you what's what. Do your own homework. You are NOT a victim unless you allow yourself to be a victim.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 7, 2010)

ClosedCaption said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



Oh...About Israel...That has nothing to do with the discussion. Of course if you want to go there, you are forgetting the dozens of countries in Africa that are exclsively or almost exclusive black.
As for St Patrick's DAY , Columbus DAY, etc. No opne is expected to celebrate if they choose not to. These are traditional days that give people an opportunity on their own to celebrate their heritage.
That is NOT oppression. It's celebration. 
Stop the anger. I can see it in the tenor of your post.
If you want to celebrate black history month, go right ahead. But you don't get to ram it down my throat. And I have the right to dismiss it just as you have the right to dimiss the celebrations mentioned above. Equality must apply to all or it means nothing.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 7, 2010)

thereisnospoon said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



None of it is Oppression...so stop pretending like you're oppressed by black history month or the NAACP.  Yeah, I'm angry.  This is such bullshit.  Fox was saying how ppl shouldnt be divided into groups then she claims division into groups is ok as long as it isnt divided into races.  *OF COURSE!!*  All other groups can have their own orgs and shit EXCEPT the blacks...*THATS WRONG*

When I hear ANY outrage at ANY OTHER GROUP BESIDES BLACKS I will take it seriously.  But its a strange thing when the ONLY group you seek to change is black ones.  All others are a-ok


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 7, 2010)

ClosedCaption said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


Oppressed? No. Just that I have to be reminded at least 15 times a day that Febrary is Black History Month. That serves no purpose as the celebration of Feb as BHM, is for black people to celebrate. I have no interest.
You should be angry at those who have told you that black people are perpetual victims.
The American Left divides people into groups and pits them against each other. You have bought into that and won't let it go.
Instead of thinking "my people", think "my family" Take care of yourself and your family first. Stop this nonsese of being "down with the cause"..There is no "cause".
BTW, I seek to change nothing. Black History Month, Quanza, BET, etc. Whatever. 
I will tell you this. I will not cow tow to politcal correctness or hypersensitivity by people who go through their day looking for things to bother themselves with.
Stop the anger. Lose the chip on your shoulder and start looking for ways to work together instead of focusing on divisiveness. Nobody needs that. I don't have time for it. I refuse to participate.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 7, 2010)

thereisnospoon said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > thereisnospoon said:
> ...



Me being black and caring about issues that affect blacks mean I have a chip on my shoulder? I consider blacks perpetual victims?  Then you say I should find ways to work together after you hurl insults...I havent insulted YOU, I never said anything about perpetual victims and you ignore REAL VICTIMS because you dont like....Something.  I dunno.  

Also, fuck you and your stereotyping.  I didnt say anything about being "down with the cause, perpetual victims, chips on shoulders or none of that shit.  But this is how its done...Put every stereotype around my neck and say "I'm against that" like I said it to begin with.

If talking about cases of actual INEQUALITY is being "divisive" then I'm a divisive motherfucker because at the end of the day the inequality and racism will happen to ME not to you.  So of course you see it as no big deal because you will never be affected by it.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 7, 2010)

> The American Left divides people into groups and pits them against each other. You have bought into that and won't let it go.



This story isnt "the left" and you dam right *SOMEONE* divided these people but it wasnt me it was the *BANKS*



> Reuters, Oct. 4, 2010
> 
> Predatory lending aimed at racially segregated minority neighborhoods led to mass foreclosures that fueled the U.S. housing crisis, according to a new study published in the American Sociological Review.
> 
> Predatory lending typically refers to loans that carry unreasonable fees, interest rates and payment requirements.



American Renaissance News: Racial Predatory Loans Fueled Housing Crisis: Study

This story is divisive its' banks against blacks...I didnt do that, the left didnt do that.  The Bank did that!



> Redlining is the practice of denying, or increasing the cost of, services such as banking, insurance, access to jobs,[2] access to health care,[3] or even supermarkets[4] to residents in certain, often racially determined,[5] areas.



I didnt create Redlining but it exists...But you pretend that because I know that it exists, I'm the one being divisive, not the people who are actually dividing and hurting blacks.  Noooo, they get a pass, it's *ME* and the *LEFT*

I could go on and on but you choose to believe that if I know these things I'm WRONG for knowing it, or SAYING it happened.  Gee wiz, you give a pass to the people causing harm and attack the person who says "ouch"


----------



## Ozmar (Oct 7, 2010)

thereisnospoon said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



This has to be the dumbest thing I've read on this board yet.


----------



## Ozmar (Oct 7, 2010)

thereisnospoon said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > thereisnospoon said:
> ...



When you see The Cosby Show on tv, what would you describe that characters on that show as being? If you answered "black," you should be ashamed you divide people into groups and pit them against each other!


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 7, 2010)

ClosedCaption said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



Umm where did I hurl an insult at you?
Ok back to live action...
If you are going to hold on to the false notion that you personally are a perpetual victim, then you doom yourself to a life of misery brought on by the paranoid feeling that someone is always out to get you. How sad.
I made a suggestion to help you think about an alternative to the status quo. You eschewed that. Perhaps it is that feeling as though you are a victim is a comfort zone for you. I do not know.
And now we get to the bottom of your post....Brilliant.
I will be willing to wager a good sum of money that you were looking for someone to agree with you And because I took an opposing viewpoint you decided it was then time to "fuck you" and all that stuff. Well, that's sad. 
What I stated are facts and you know it. What I described earlier about the conditions that middle and uppper class blacks and their children have to endure are true and true some more. You know it. I know it. You also are angered by the fact that I had the nerve to discuss the likes of Jackson and Sharpton.
See, some black people. Some, not all. But some, are incensed over that. They cannot handle criticism. Ok, fine.
I tried to have a rational discussion with you based on you protestations and you hit the roof because I posted something you did not want to read. 
Tragic.
In conclusion. I will go to bed and sleep very well, thank you. 
According to your post, you will carry your anger, hate the entire white race for what....A preconceived notion that you are a victim and have to always look over your shoulder and under your bed for the next "racist" to come along? Please.
Should you decide to discuss this rationally and leave the rhetoric behind, I'll be here. 
If you choose to carry you anger, well, it will eat you up from the inside. Sorry.
Oh...One more thing.. You say you are angry. Ok, At the end of the day, does your anger change anything? . 
Anger expends a lot of energy. People around an angry person sense that. It's unpleasant to be around. So if anger doesn't change anything and makes you less pleasant to be around, why bother? It accomplishes nothing.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 7, 2010)

Ozmar said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



Wait a minute.. You asked a question then threw out an example of an answer you deemed to be politically incorrect. 
Look, you don't know me or anything about me other than the fact that I am Causcasian. You seem to have focused on that item only. And what does that say about you. Think about it. You asked a question with the intent to ellicit a pre-determined response.
Now, if I answer in manner that does not follow the pattern you wish( other than "Oh I see a black family") your response would be to say I was lying.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Oct 8, 2010)

ClosedCaption said:


> I'll ask again, Why are blacks the only race expected to "just be american"?  No one says that identifying yourself as Irish is divise or Jewish Organizations are racist.  But for some strange reason blacks are wrong....



You got to remember Foyfyre's intent, by eliminating the ethnic categories and referring to all people as just Americans there will be no way of tracking racist incidents and therefore Foxfyre's trying to play the colorblind card to only mask racism, no because she truly believes that everyone is all one color. Its the perfect way deny and cover up racism. The history of this country is such that organizations like the NAACP are needed to fight against racism against blacks.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Oct 8, 2010)

thereisnospoon said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



The NAACP,Jesse and Sharpton are oppressing black people? Correct me if I'm wrong but is the NAACP, Jesse and Sharpton responsible for this:

Racial predatory loans fueled U.S. housing crisis: study | Reuters


You're a retard if you think white racism died and only blacks are keeping it alive by point out rightly that it still exists and just because you and other likeminded whites don't like to hear about it because you stubbornly refuse to accept reality doesn't mean blacks who fight against it are keeping it alive.


----------



## Terry (Oct 8, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7fHEqSG2KD0[/ame]


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Oct 8, 2010)

I'm sick of insecure, guilt complex ridden, racism denying whites accuse blacks of keeping racism alive when we've been the ones trying to ignore it and pretending it doesn't exist the most. I personally am tired of having to smile and or do silly things around white people just to make them not feel threatened, scared or uncomfortable around me because of their irrational fear of black men. I don't do that anymore, the minute any white person does that I confront them on that and it is that fear of getting exposed as having racists thoughts about blacks that drives whites crazy. 

Despite all the racism, bigotry and discrimination we've suffered in America black people have been the most forgiving to white people. I remember my father telling me stories of all black stores in the South going out of business because after the Civil Rights act blacks, ironically, started flocking to white stores that only recently rejected giving them service, which if you ask me makes no damn sense whatsoever. Yet when we as blacks start pointing out systematic racism and discrimination all of the "forgiving" things we've done and still do is naught because by pointing out that racism is still very real to a bunch of racially insecure whites who don't like to hear about it we're keeping "racism alive," no thats not what we're doing, we're making people face up to the reality that they're in denial about.


----------



## Terry (Oct 8, 2010)

Bass, you give yourself way to much credit those people who are looking at you is because they don't see your color they see a ASS


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Oct 8, 2010)

Terry said:


> Bass, you give yourself way to much credit those people who are looking at you is because they don't see your color they see a ASS




Which means they're homosexual just like you because thats all homosexuals see. I just spoke the truth and don't care if you're racially insecure jackass didn't like it.


----------



## Terry (Oct 8, 2010)

You just proved my point...you're an ass aka Donkey, people look at you like they would some homeless guy talking to themselves.  Oh and Grow up..really.


----------



## Ozmar (Oct 8, 2010)

thereisnospoon said:


> Ozmar said:
> 
> 
> > thereisnospoon said:
> ...


 Actually I didn't know that you were Caucasian, nor did I assume you were. You could have been Hispanic or Asian. Way to play the RACE CARD.  





> Think about it. You asked a question with the intent to ellicit a pre-determined response.


 Did you see the part where I said "If?" 





> Now, if I answer in manner that does not follow the pattern you wish( other than "Oh I see a black family") your response would be to say I was lying.


 Not at all. If you stated that you didn't see a black family, I would have been amazed. That would make you either really enlightened or really delusional. Considering how don't have time to focus on difference, you *shouldn't* have answered anything other than "I see a family."


----------



## Rinata (Oct 8, 2010)

thereisnospoon said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I'm not black, but I'm going to stick my neck out here and say that I think most blacks would think your post is really stupid. You're making it sound as though a whole race cannot think for themselves and have to be told how to feel. It's ridiculous!!


----------



## Rinata (Oct 8, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Oh, don't worry. I don't care at all. I'm sure you're getting exactly out of life what you put into it. It's quite obvious.


----------



## Ozmar (Oct 8, 2010)

While there are certain elements in black culture who maintain that dialect and discourage their kids from having ambition and learning to speak standard English, it's absurd to attribute that to all blacks, just as it's absurd to attribute rednecks and hillbillies to all whites.


----------



## Flaylo (Oct 8, 2010)

Fathertime


> Likewise if you think an article talking about 'White America' isn't talking about every white person in the U.S.



Fuck you you little whining bitch, if you can't read an article within context and your punk ass feels offended be offended.


----------



## Father Time (Oct 8, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> Fathertime
> 
> 
> > Likewise if you think an article talking about 'White America' isn't talking about every white person in the U.S.
> ...



You negged me first dumbass and here you are whining even more.

It's not my fault you're illiterate.


----------



## California Girl (Oct 8, 2010)

Rinata said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



I don't worry.... My life is pretty fucking cool. I don't even have to spend my life starving myself.... nor do I have to resort to pathetic responses like "I'm pretty!" in some half assed attempt to convince myself of my own self worth. I leave that sad behavior to you, fatty.


----------



## Flaylo (Oct 8, 2010)

Father Time said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > Fathertime
> ...



Fucker, you're the one thats damn illiterate and doesn't know the fucking meaning of what a strawman argument is, because you're using it to discredit an entire link.


----------



## Flaylo (Oct 8, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Now you're trying to convince other posters that bullshit is legit and that your shit don't stink? You're one incredibly mentally sick witch California Girl.


----------



## Father Time (Oct 8, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> Father Time said:
> 
> 
> > Flaylo said:
> ...



Nope you're still illiterate. See the author kept talking about white America and the white mind like in

"Is there any hope? Can the white mind be cured? And whatother than a massive lobotomycan salvage it? "

Nowhere in those phrases is anything that means conservative or right-winger.


----------



## Flaylo (Oct 8, 2010)

Father Time said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > Father Time said:
> ...



The author was talking about rightwing fucktards you stupid motherfucker, are all white people rightwing fucktards? The author even laid out examples of who he criticized you whining little shit, you dumbass is cherry picking little parts of his link and distorting his position.


----------



## Father Time (Oct 8, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> Father Time said:
> 
> 
> > Flaylo said:
> ...



So the author defined White America as 'Conservative America'? You telling me the author doesn't understand what the words mean?

That would explain a lot actually.


----------



## Flaylo (Oct 8, 2010)

Father Time said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > Father Time said:
> ...




The author criticizing rightwing white America, he made no attacks on any whites from the left which makes your claim he attacked all whites sheer bullshit. Are you telling me you don't know what context and content is? Do you think Delay, Palin, Dr. Laura, Limbaugh, Beck and O'Donnell, the people he criticized, are all of white America?


----------



## California Girl (Oct 8, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



Yea, you defend the person who thinks my fiance 'dodged a bullet' by dying instead of marrying me. That's pretty typical for you - as a "soldier" who also sides with the person who thinks YOU (as a soldier... assuming you are one) is a baby killer. You'll side with any piece of shit as long as they're whining at me. Grow a set of balls, little boy.


----------



## California Girl (Oct 8, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> Father Time said:
> 
> 
> > Flaylo said:
> ...



Racist.


----------



## Flaylo (Oct 8, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



I didn't know of any talk about your fiance, what the fuck are you talking about CG? And I don't approve of anyone pissing on the dead, and I never sided with anyone saying that about your dead fiance, though I do side with people saying things that demolish your political opinions. No one has call me a baby killer.


----------



## Flaylo (Oct 8, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > Father Time said:
> ...



Playing the card from the bottom of the deck are you?


----------



## California Girl (Oct 8, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Flaylo said:
> ...



Then maybe you should get the facts before you start commenting about who is right and who is wrong, little man. Because that's what Rinata said about my fiance. You wanna agree with her opinion of me, have at it. And your other little pal, tailspin, regularly calls our military 'baby killers'.... Side with him all you want but he thinks you are a baby killer. You are a military guy are you not? If you are, he called you a baby killer.... but that's apparently ok - as long as he's a leftie. Such great standards you lefties have. Personally, I wouldn't side with someone who calls our military 'baby killers', and I sure wouldn't support some bitch who told anyone that their fiance was better off dead than married to them... But that's just me. I have this thing.... in my family, we call it 'honor'. If you don't have it, that's fine, it's your path to walk. 

Polical views are not the most important thing in life, fail. Honor is.


----------



## California Girl (Oct 8, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Flaylo said:
> ...



Sweetie, you were the one who first used the race card. If it's ok for you to play it, it's ok for me to play it.


----------



## Flaylo (Oct 8, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...




That personal stuff about your dead fiance has nothing to do with me so don't accuse me of supporting it, nobody has called me a baby killer nor any soldiers, don't know where thats coming from.


----------



## Flaylo (Oct 8, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



No I didn't it was you who played the race card by calling Obama racist and then calling me racist.


----------



## Rinata (Oct 8, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



What is this?? The 1st grade??? You're not going to play with anybody that plays with me?? Grow up!!! You're boring everybody to death telling that same story over and over. All you're doing is PROVING that any man not married to you has indeed dodged a bullet. You're just a shrew!! Look at your own behavior and admit what role you played in our nasty exchange. Do something productive for a change and try and learn not to be such a mouthy bitch. Especially to  those that have different political views from you.


----------



## topspin (Oct 8, 2010)

so no American bombs killed any babies in the ME. Or or those babies not worth anything because they are brown?


----------



## California Girl (Oct 8, 2010)

Rinata said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Flaylo said:
> ...



Stop making shit up, fatso. You're a fucking moronic bitch. You ugly.... and I mean that from the inside out.


----------



## MarcATL (Oct 8, 2010)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> I'm sick of insecure, guilt complex ridden, racism denying whites accuse blacks of keeping racism alive when we've been the ones trying to ignore it and pretending it doesn't exist the most. I personally am tired of having to smile and or do silly things around white people just to make them not feel threatened, scared or uncomfortable around me because of their irrational fear of black men. I don't do that anymore, the minute any white person does that I confront them on that and it is that fear of getting exposed as having racists thoughts about blacks that drives whites crazy.
> 
> Despite all the racism, bigotry and discrimination we've suffered in America black people have been the most forgiving to white people. I remember my father telling me stories of all black stores in the South going out of business because after the Civil Rights act blacks, ironically, started flocking to white stores that only recently rejected giving them service, which if you ask me makes no damn sense whatsoever. Yet when we as blacks start pointing out systematic racism and discrimination all of the "forgiving" things we've done and still do is naught because by pointing out that racism is still very real to a bunch of racially insecure whites who don't like to hear about it we're keeping "racism alive," no thats not what we're doing, we're making people face up to the reality that they're in denial about.


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EHCqz-J51IU[/ame]


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 8, 2010)

it's this denial and indifference to racism mostly from the right that irks me.  Pretend that blacks don't think for themselves, pretend that seeing actual instances of racism is PLAYING the victim, and claim that all groups that are for AA's are racist, then say "hey, why don't black ppl vote more republican?"

do you really have to ask that question?  Shit on an entire race of ppl then expect to be in their good graces?  Really?  Blacks are responsible for racism just like women are responsible for rape.  Get outta here with that bull.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 8, 2010)

Well if I have pulled any chains and/or offended anybody, I do apologize because that was not my intent.  I would like to have the conversation about those factors that I and many others, including some impressive black historians, have identified as the real roots of racism that continue to be manifested in our society.  And those who blame white people and Republicans or some combination like that I sincerely believe are not seeing the big picture.  But whatever.

I have a few friends who continue to nurse prejudices and personal affronts and I'm not likely to change their minds either.  I have other friends of various skins hues and ethnic groups, including black sisters and brothers, that know that the race baiting and misconceptions about most white people and "Republicans" are nurtured by those who want to keep racism alive and well for whatever purposes.  I wish their voices could be louder and heard more.  But they are also often held in contempt and accused of all manner of ugly stereotypes by those who don't wish to hear them.

I still prefer to treat all people alike and refuse to buy into the victimization or indignation as a positive thing.   But I don't think I have anythng else to add and will withdraw from the thread at this time and leave it for those who do not agree with my point of view.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Oct 8, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> Well if I have pulled any chains and/or offended anybody, I do apologize because that was not my intent.  I would like to have the conversation about those factors that I and many others, including some impressive black historians, have identified as the real roots of racism that continue to be manifested in our society.  And those who blame white people and Republicans or some combination like that I sincerely believe are not seeing the big picture.  But whatever.
> 
> I have a few friends who continue to nurse prejudices and personal affronts and I'm not likely to change their minds either.  I have other friends of various skins hues and ethnic groups, including black sisters and brothers, that know that the race baiting and misconceptions about most white people and "Republicans" are nurtured by those who want to keep racism alive and well for whatever purposes.  I wish their voices could be louder and heard more.  But they are also often held in contempt and accused of all manner of ugly stereotypes by those who don't wish to hear them.
> 
> I still prefer to treat all people alike and refuse to buy into the victimization or indignation as a positive thing.   But I don't think I have anythng else to add and will withdraw from the thread at this time and leave it for those who do not agree with my point of view.



When will you get it through your skull that blacks and organizations that fight against racism are *NOT* playing the victimization card? I seriously don't know what the hell makes you and others even suggest such a thing, if blacks profited from playing the victimization card the same way Glenn Beck and the Tea Baggers are profiting from the white victimization card blacks would be rich like Glenn Beck.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Oct 8, 2010)

Ozmar said:


> While there are certain elements in black culture who maintain that dialect and discourage their kids from having ambition and learning to speak standard English, it's absurd to attribute that to all blacks, just as it's absurd to attribute rednecks and hillbillies to all whites.



What's kind of funny is Ebonics has a much more logical grammatical structure than English.  I suppose the reason was that it was a manufactured language, that enabled slaves, who spoke many different tribal dialects, to communicate, rather than a language that evolved through happenstance.  Sort of like an early version of Espraranto.  It gets funnier when ignorant people like Rush Limbaugh use it to mock black people.

Imagine that.  In a new society, ie the slave milieu, a people who were prohibited by law any education, were capable of manufacturing a language, that in many ways is superior to the underlying language that it was derived.  It has an elegance of simplicity and consistency in things like tense.

But yeah, I know very few black people who can't speak American English, even though they feel more comfortable with the native form that they grew up with.  Then again, I've noticed over the past 50 years that regional accents have slowly been evolving to midwestern.  I think that's the result of TV.


----------



## Ozmar (Oct 8, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> Well if I have pulled any chains and/or offended anybody, I do apologize because that was not my intent.  I would like to have the conversation about those factors that I and many others, including some impressive black historians, have identified as the real roots of racism that continue to be manifested in our society.  And those who blame white people and Republicans or some combination like that I sincerely believe are not seeing the big picture.  But whatever.
> 
> I have a few friends who continue to nurse prejudices and personal affronts and I'm not likely to change their minds either.  I have other friends of various skins hues and ethnic groups, including black sisters and brothers, that know that the race baiting and misconceptions about most white people and "Republicans" are nurtured by those who want to keep racism alive and well for whatever purposes.  I wish their voices could be louder and heard more.  But they are also often held in contempt and accused of all manner of ugly stereotypes by those who don't wish to hear them.
> 
> I still prefer to treat all people alike and refuse to buy into the victimization or indignation as a positive thing.   But I don't think I have anythng else to add and will withdraw from the thread at this time and leave it for those who do not agree with my point of view.


----------



## California Girl (Oct 8, 2010)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Well if I have pulled any chains and/or offended anybody, I do apologize because that was not my intent.  I would like to have the conversation about those factors that I and many others, including some impressive black historians, have identified as the real roots of racism that continue to be manifested in our society.  And those who blame white people and Republicans or some combination like that I sincerely believe are not seeing the big picture.  But whatever.
> ...



The way I see it, is that none of us can ever really walk in another person's shoes. So, I can never truly understand what it's like to be black in America - any more than you can truly understand what it's like to be a blond haired, blue eyed female. I know I get pretty fucking pissed when people judge me on my looks - so I can reasonably assume it must be at least as annoying as that. 

But.... There has to come a time when we - as Americans - say 'this far and no further'. And draw a line under the stupidity of the past and move forward. I can't fix things for black people - I would if I could. No one can. We can - however - work together to make it better for everyone, regardless of race, color or creed.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Oct 8, 2010)

California Girl said:


> But.... There has to come a time when we - as Americans - say 'this far and no further'. And draw a line under the stupidity of the past and move forward. I can't fix things for black people - I would if I could. No one can. We can - however - work together to make it better for everyone, regardless of race, color or creed.



My belief is that blacks should fix their own problems as best we could and that those who are responsible for creating the causes that led to the conditions that cause problems for blacks should eliminate those causes.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 8, 2010)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > I'll ask again, Why are blacks the only race expected to "just be american"?  No one says that identifying yourself as Irish is divise or Jewish Organizations are racist.  But for some strange reason blacks are wrong....
> ...



Is that a fact.. Ok, can you provide an example where the NAACP stepped in and acted and an advocate for a victim of racism.

This entore notion of comparing Irish, Italian, etc to "blacks" is ludicrous...
Identifying a person by nationality is equivalent to acknowledging their heritage.
"Jewish" is a religous identifier. 
Black or Afro-American is a "race" identifier.
Big difference.
To say that identifying a person or people as a "person" or "people" is "hiding racism" is asinine.
In fact it's so off the wall, such a characterization does not dignify a response.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 8, 2010)

ClosedCaption said:


> it's this denial and indifference to racism mostly from the right that irks me.  Pretend that blacks don't think for themselves, pretend that seeing actual instances of racism is PLAYING the victim, and claim that all groups that are for AA's are racist, then say "hey, why don't black ppl vote more republican?"
> 
> do you really have to ask that question?  Shit on an entire race of ppl then expect to be in their good graces?  Really?  Blacks are responsible for racism just like women are responsible for rape.  Get outta here with that bull.


Questions....
At this time who or what is currently oppressing you? If so, explain the opppression.
Who in the GOP has "shit on you"? If so, give examples.
In what ways has the democrat party helped you personally? Give examples of how the democrat party has helped you.
Are you more or less well off finacially due to any political affiliations?
In your opinon has your race hindered or helped your career? If so give exmples of the help or hinderance.

Pretend? Ok perhaps we should look at voting patterns among blacks. 
Fact, blacks vote democrat at about a 90% rate. Fact, blacks vote for black candiates at about a 98% rate.
This is just statistics. A local radio talk show host was flamed on the air by several black callers simply because she stated those statistics. The common thread was "you think black people cannot think for themselves" Or "you think blacks are all in lockstep"..Some of these callers were so angry that they had to be bleeped then dumped off the air because station policy dictates use of "colorful metaphors" is prohibited.
TO each one the host asked for which party did the caller vote in the last election. Every single one except one( who would not give his real name on the air) said they voted democrat. Ok, not a scientific sampling by any stretch. Not surprising either. 
My reaction to racism is not indifference. I cannot stand racism. I work in people's homes and when I hear racial epithets, I cringe. I hate it. DO I get upset? No . I cannot. These people are customers and I cannot just walk. 
I guess what you refer to as indifference is the constant and unwarranted plating of the race card. The race card is now a catch all. So much so that charges of racism are equivalent to the radom sound of a car alarm in a parking lot...
Here is an example... A few years ago a student at a major university was admonsished then cleared of racial discrimination. Here's the story. This student was studying while a group of girls were making noise and talking loudly very late at night. The student who did not see the girls shouted at them to be quiet. The student shouted "be quiet you water buffaloes". The group of girls were of differernt races ,some happened to be black. They charged that the use of Water Buffalo was racially insensitive because Water Buffaloes are indifgenous to Africa and the girls were offended because they were black.
The student was cleared.....Guess where he was from origianlly?....Nigeria....
The student charged was of Arab and Black parents.
SO here we have a group of hypersensitive girls who had nothing better to do that look for things to bother themselves with. And that is the problem. There are random people who just cannot go through their day without becoming offended over some perceived slight. 
It's has gotten out of hand. People's skin has gotten far too thin. 
Quite frankly I neither have the time nor the inclination to worry about such petty nonsense. I have things to do. I have business to take care of. I should allow this to consume me? I don't think so. If that's what is considered indiffernece, so be it.
Here's an idea. If someone insults you in that certain way, instead of getting yourself all angry , walk away. And say to yourself, I don;t have time for ignorant people. It costs nothing. ANd allows you to not lower yourself to the level of that idiot. Because whther or not you beat the shit out of an ignorant racist douchebag, he or she is STILL going to be an ignorant racist douchebag. And you could wind up in trouble when the ignorant racist douchebag files a civil suit against you because you decided to beat the shit out of him....
Ya know what. In perect world I would shove you aside and beat the shit out of the ignorant racist douchebag myslef....But we probably shouldn't do that.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Mar 7, 2011)

This thread proved the OP right, because some white people in this thread have lost their minds indeed.


----------



## Liability (Mar 7, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> This thread proved the OP right, because some white people in this thread have lost their minds indeed.



And you lost your mind long ago, therefore perhaps you are white?


----------



## Momanohedhunter (Mar 7, 2011)




----------



## Rozman (Mar 7, 2011)

Yawn....I'm going back to my dinner.


----------



## Flaylo (Nov 17, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> White America Has Lost Its Mind - Page 1 - News - New York - Village Voice
> 
> 
> Great take on the current political state of country and is truthful, even if it does and will piss some people off.



Still true, even after a year.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 17, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> White America Has Lost Its Mind - Page 1 - News - New York - Village Voice
> 
> 
> Great take on the current political state of country and is truthful, even if it does and will piss some people off.



Truth is that your own ancestors sound your race into slavery. Now thats truth you can't live with.


----------



## Flaylo (Nov 17, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > White America Has Lost Its Mind - Page 1 - News - New York - Village Voice
> ...



Your ancestors lost the war.


----------



## catzmeow (Nov 17, 2011)

Flaylo said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Truth is that your own ancestors sound your race into slavery. Now thats truth you can't live with.
> ...



Both are equally true.  Your point?


----------



## Flaylo (Nov 17, 2011)

catzmeow said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



That isn't true, why do people assume that all Africans thought of themselves as brothers? Thats not even true today. my ancestors were sold to slave traders not into slavery, besides, I'm half Polish Jew, lol.


----------



## catzmeow (Nov 17, 2011)

Flaylo said:


> That isn't true, why do people assume that all Africans thought of themselves as brothers? Thats not even true today. my ancestors were sold to slave traders not into slavery, besides, I'm half Polish Jew, lol.



African society was tribal, and most of the slaves were captured prisoners of rival tribes who were sold to Arabic traders for profit.  However, one can't accurately say that the African continent wasn't fully involved in the practice and perpetuation of slavery.

Africans were culpable in the slave trade in the same way that average Germans were culpable in the slaughter of millions of Jews.

Slavery was the holocaust of Africans.


----------



## Flaylo (Nov 17, 2011)

catzmeow said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > That isn't true, why do people assume that all Africans thought of themselves as brothers? Thats not even true today. my ancestors were sold to slave traders not into slavery, besides, I'm half Polish Jew, lol.
> ...



I'm not touching this issue but i think you need to read a little more about the Atlantic trade, its not as simple as you think it was but Africans had nothing to do with what happened in America. The same European countries who bought Africans and made them into slaves later used suppression of the slave trade as an excuse to colonize Africans in the Scramble For Africa.


----------



## catzmeow (Nov 17, 2011)

Flaylo said:


> I'm not touching this issue but i think you need to read a little more about the Atlantic trade, its not as simple as you think it was but Africans had nothing to do with what happened in America. The same European countries who bought Africans and made them into slaves later used suppression of the slave trade as an excuse to colonize Africans in the Scramble For Africa.



I am familiar with the European colonization of Africa, as well as the subject at hand..  Is it your claim that African tribes didn't sell other tribes into slavery?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 17, 2011)

Flaylo said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...



Thats one truth that has never been disputed, but the other truth that Africans sold other Africans into slavery has not been thoroughly discussed.

Bass has denied this fact but I showed him otherwise.


----------



## Flaylo (Nov 17, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



One thing you forget is that the Atlantic Slave Trade ended before slavery was abolished in America, so who really has more of the blame?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 17, 2011)

Flaylo said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Flaylo said:
> ...



And? Does that change the fact that Africans sold other Africans into slavery?


----------



## Flaylo (Nov 17, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



The fact that one African group sold another African group doesn't change nor excuse what whites did to blacks in America. When the TAST ended, slavery was still going on and there was an slave trade taking place inside of America.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 17, 2011)

Flaylo said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Flaylo said:
> ...



Get over it, it does not excuse the fact that without Africans selling each other into slavery there would not have been an African slave trade. It does not excuse black who bought other blacks to make them slaves in America either


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Nov 17, 2011)

The average black American is ignorant of the history of slavery. IMO they think it began here in the US in terms of cotton fields and the Old South.

They are also ignorant of the many blacks that owned slaves. 

They're ignorant of the racist history of the Democratic party.

They're ignorant of the fact that only a fraction of slaves were brought here.

They're ignorant of the fact that the transatlantic slave trade sent Africans primarily to South America and the islands of the West Indies.

According to one well-regarded census, 9.6 million Africans arrived alive in the so-called "New World" from the 16th century through the 19th century. Of these, less than 5 percent, 427,000, were brought to what is now the United States. Nearly 4 million went to Brazil, the largest single devourer of African labor.


----------

